# [OLD] gsingh's progression thread (trying to get sub 8 3x3 and sub 50 5x5)



## gsingh (Mar 2, 2022)

This is my progression thread.
My main events are 2-7 and 3x3 OH. I average high 9-low 10 on 3x3. My favorite events are 4x4(45 second average),and 3x3 oh(24 second average). I have also been practicing a lot of 6x6 recently, in an attempt to get good before my next comp. I average around 2:50. I will make a separate thread for 6x6 progression.
Right now my goal is to average sub-9 at 3x3. I use CFOP. I know full pll, all of oll exept for the dot cases, around 15 colls, and a couple easy winter variation cases

i forgot to mention this but my main 3x3 is the gan 11 m duo

As for the COLL and WV, i learned all the algs for them i know yesterday. 16 colls (sune,h,and u cases) and 5 wv cases. i know learning 21 algs in a day is WAY to much, and i had a lot of trouble recognizing the cases. I didnt forget any of the algs, but i mixed them up a lot. i drilled the algs all day today, and i can finally recognize them okay.
as for tomorrow and after that, i plan on learning one coll set per day, and practice the ones i already know more


----------



## gsingh (Mar 2, 2022)

did a little less than 50 solves yesterday, i usally do more but i was working mostly on untimed 6x6 solves 
best single was 6.42
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-02 (solving from 2022-03-01 17:06:10 to 2022-03-02 09:41:50)
avg of 50: 10.74

Time List:
1. 11.47 U R U' L2 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 U B2 L U' F D2 R' D B' R' @2022-03-01 17:06:10 
2. 10.58 B2 R2 B R2 B R2 F' D2 F R2 U2 F2 D B F2 R' F U' L' F' D @2022-03-01 17:06:41 
3. 9.85 B R' F2 R2 D L2 U' F2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 R F L R D2 U' L' U2 @2022-03-01 17:07:06 
4. (6.42) D2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 F' D2 R B2 R U2 R2 U' @2022-03-01 17:10:34 
5. 9.35 R2 F U' R2 F2 U R2 D U L2 B2 U' F2 B D R' B D B' L F2 @2022-03-01 17:11:49 
6. 11.19 F' B' L' D' R' B R B2 R2 F U2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 F B2 D L' @2022-03-01 17:12:21 
7. 11.70 L' U2 B2 R2 D L2 D U B2 F2 R2 U L' U2 B R' F' U2 R' @2022-03-01 17:12:47 
8. 10.95 B D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 F R' D' B' D B D' F' L @2022-03-01 17:13:18 
9. 11.86 B R' U2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 R B2 R2 B2 F2 U R B' R2 D R2 D' L2 @2022-03-01 17:13:45 
10. 11.52 B L2 B L2 D2 B' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 L B U L2 U2 L F' @2022-03-01 17:14:11 
11. 9.82 U' F2 L2 B' D2 L D' R2 L2 B U2 B' L2 F2 L2 F R2 B' L B @2022-03-01 17:14:43 
12. 11.81 D' B' U R2 U2 F' U R' L' U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D F2 @2022-03-01 17:15:10 
13. (12.95) F2 R2 L2 D2 B' R' L2 U' F2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R F' @2022-03-01 17:15:39 
14. 11.72 R' B U R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 D B2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' D' F' R' F' @2022-03-01 17:16:17 
15. (12.88) D' R' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D R U B F' R2 D' R' @2022-03-01 17:16:42 
16. 11.52 B' D2 U2 L2 R U2 L B2 R' B2 R' F2 D L B2 R B' D U2 F' @2022-03-01 17:17:12 
17. 12.70 B' L U' R' F U2 F R' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 B @2022-03-01 17:17:36 
18. 11.76 B' D R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D F' L' F' D L2 D2 R' U2 F @2022-03-01 17:18:03 
19. 10.97 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 F R2 F' L F2 L' D2 F2 R' D' B' R' @2022-03-01 17:19:03 
20. 10.00 F D2 B2 R' L F U L F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 B @2022-03-01 17:19:38 
21. (7.12) F R' B' D F2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U' L' B' D' B U2 L' F' @2022-03-01 17:20:01 
22. 10.77 B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' U2 L2 U L2 B2 L' B2 U' L' B D2 R' F2 @2022-03-01 17:20:23 
23. 9.59 B2 U2 F U' F' B' D' L B' D2 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 B R2 @2022-03-01 17:21:05 
24. 11.80 D2 L F' R' U2 F L' U' L' D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 D B2 U' @2022-03-01 17:21:38 
25. 12.01 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 B' L2 R' U B2 F' R F' D2 U @2022-03-01 17:22:06 
26. 9.44 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 B' D U2 L' B2 R F2 D L' U @2022-03-01 17:22:32 
27. 10.13 F D2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L F D2 R B F2 D' U' @2022-03-01 17:22:57 
28. (8.79) R2 U' F U' L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' D' U' B L' D2 R2 @2022-03-01 17:23:26 
29. 9.76 B2 U' F2 R B2 L' B2 R U2 L' R2 D2 R' F2 B' D L2 R F L' F2 @2022-03-01 17:23:52 
30. 9.45 R2 B2 L2 U B L' F' R' B' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F @2022-03-01 17:24:16 
31. 11.66 B U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' L2 F D2 F D L F' U2 B2 R' F' L2 U @2022-03-01 17:24:48 
32. 8.91 B U D2 B L' F U F U2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 D2 L' F2 @2022-03-01 17:25:14 
33. 10.28 F2 R' B L2 F D L' U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' D @2022-03-01 17:25:52 
34. 10.68 R' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 F U' R F2 U R2 U2 B' F' @2022-03-01 17:26:19 
35. 10.06 L2 F R B2 R2 U2 D F' D R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 D' R @2022-03-01 17:26:45 
36. 9.23 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 L F D F U' B' R2 F2 U' @2022-03-01 17:27:25 
37. 10.32 D2 R2 L D R' D L2 D B' L2 B2 U D R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 @2022-03-01 17:27:46 
38. 9.92 F2 R' B2 D R2 U' L2 F D2 B2 D2 R L2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 @2022-03-01 17:28:12 
39. 11.06 D' R' L' U B L' F' L2 U' F' D2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 F' @2022-03-01 17:28:40 
40. 9.84 R' U2 F L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 D' R' U' B' R' U' @2022-03-01 17:29:36 
41. 11.72 D R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L' R' B L' B R2 F' U' B' D' L @2022-03-01 17:30:06 
42. 10.13 F D2 R F2 U' F2 B' L D F2 R F2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 @2022-03-01 19:26:07 
43. 11.62 D2 L2 U' B R' L' U2 B' U' B2 R2 D F2 U B2 U F2 D R' U2 @2022-03-01 19:27:04 
44. 10.99 F2 R U' R2 U' L2 F2 D F L2 D' B2 U L2 F2 B2 U' F2 D2 @2022-03-01 19:27:34 
45. 10.63 D2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' D' L' F D2 R D' R F' U' @2022-03-01 19:28:26 
46. 10.72 D2 R L2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F R2 U' F' R B' F2 U @2022-03-01 19:29:06 
47. 9.83 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 U L2 B2 D' R' F' R D2 F D' R B D' @2022-03-01 19:29:37 
48. 11.69 D L' D' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F D B L' R' U' L F @2022-03-02 09:40:59 
49. (12.84) U2 B U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 U L F' U' R2 B' L U2 B @2022-03-02 09:41:26 
50. 11.56 R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' L' D' B' D2 L' U F' R' D @2022-03-02 09:41:50

Also did some 4x4. Last solve would have been better if it didn't have oll parity.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-02 (solving from 2022-03-02 10:20:21 to 2022-03-02 10:26:27)
avg of 5: 40.56

Time List:
1. (46.84) U' Uw2 Fw2 B2 F' U' Rw B2 L2 Rw' U2 L F' U' R Rw2 D R L2 D U' Uw' R' B Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw Rw' R2 F' Rw2 D U' F U2 Fw2 F' Rw F' @2022-03-02 10:20:21 
2. 42.75 F' R Uw2 U Rw2 Fw' Uw' F Uw2 Rw2 L' D' Fw B D U' L D' U R2 F' Rw B2 U R B2 Fw2 U L' D' Fw' U' D2 Rw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 R' @2022-03-02 10:21:31 
3. (38.20) R2 Rw L2 Uw' R2 U' Rw L' D' R Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 L Rw' Fw' F R2 Fw' F' D2 F' R Rw B R Fw Uw U2 R U' Rw' F2 R2 Uw' F' Rw2 F' @2022-03-02 10:24:06 
4. 39.43 D B R U D Rw2 B F Rw' R B2 D Rw2 Fw L2 F2 L' F2 Rw2 U2 D' Rw R2 L2 Uw Rw' Uw' B' F' Fw' R2 U B L Rw' B2 Uw U2 R' Rw @2022-03-02 10:25:18 
5. 39.49 R2 D Fw Uw2 Fw' U' Uw B' L Rw2 Fw2 Rw' U' B R F L' U' B2 R2 Uw2 D2 B R B R2 U2 D2 L' U L' Uw' B' Uw B' D2 L2 F2 B' U2 @2022-03-02 10:26:27


----------



## PiKeeper (Mar 2, 2022)

gsingh said:


> As for the COLL and WV, i learned all the algs for them i know yesterday. 16 colls (sune,h,and u cases) and 5 wv cases. i know learning 21 algs in a day is WAY to much, and i had a lot of trouble recognizing the cases. I didnt forget any of the algs, but i mixed them up a lot. i drilled the algs all day today, and i can finally recognize them okay.
> as for tomorrow and after that, i plan on learning one coll set per day, and practice the ones i already know more


Just a warning, the majority of coll is not worth it and will actually slow you down. It's fine if you want to practice the recognition as you prepare to learn zbll, but if you just want to be faster it isn't worth it. Sune, antisune, h, and pi colls are almost all useless (except for F triple sexy F' and maybe niklas/anti-niklas), so you'll want to stick to only TUL colls.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 2, 2022)

i only use a few of them in solves, the rest are just to practice recognition and are preparation for zbll, which i plan on learning


----------



## Garf (Mar 2, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i only use a few of them in solves, the rest are just to practice recognition and are preparation for zbll, which i plan on learning


I would talk to @Anthony about learn ZBLS, and get some pointers for preparing to learn such a big alg set.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 3, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I would talk to @Anthony about learn ZBLS, and get some pointers for preparing to learn such a big alg set.


i probably wont learn the whole thing, i think around half, so i now all the good cases
ill talk to him though


----------



## gsingh (Mar 3, 2022)

amazing 6.60 ao5
Time List:

1. 7.64 R2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' B' U R' B F' L' F2 D' L' U' @3/3/2022, 10:44:06 AM
2. 6.02 F' U2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 F' L2 B2 D' L R2 F2 D' F' L' D' R B' @3/3/2022, 10:44:32 AM
3. 6.84 F2 L U2 F' L' D2 R B2 D R2 D' F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U @3/3/2022, 10:45:01 AM
4. 6.51 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 R2 F D2 B' R U R' U' L D U2 F' L' D @3/3/2022, 10:45:28 AM
5. 6.45 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 D B2 D' F2 D2 B L' U' F' R D L' R2 B' L @3/3/2022, 10:46:02 AM

pretty nice 8.46 ao50
5.42 single which was nice
Generated by SpeedCubeStats.com at Thu Mar 03 2022
Ao50 - 8.46
Time List:

1. 8.37 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R' D2 B U' L R' D' L2 B' L @3/3/2022, 10:23:15 AM
2. 10.12 U2 R D2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L D2 R' D' U' B' L D2 F U R' D' @3/3/2022, 10:24:34 AM
3. 10.75 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 L' U' L F2 D L R2 B' D @3/3/2022, 10:25:07 AM
4. 6.54 D2 R' F2 L B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R U' L' R2 B F2 L' R' D2 F' @3/3/2022, 10:25:38 AM
5. 10.32 U R B' D F' L' U' B2 L B' R2 U' F2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 @3/3/2022, 10:26:09 AM
6. 8.97 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 L2 U L2 D B R B2 U R' D B D' F @3/3/2022, 10:26:42 AM
7. 8.61 L2 U L2 D R2 B2 D L2 D R2 F U' L R2 B' L F' R' U' F @3/3/2022, 10:27:11 AM
8. 10.50 F' R2 B D2 F2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' B R2 U B' L' U2 R U2 @3/3/2022, 10:28:09 AM
9. 6.90 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 D2 L D B2 R2 U B F L' F' @3/3/2022, 10:28:41 AM
10. 8.26 D R2 D B2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R' U B2 F' L B D' U L' R' @3/3/2022, 10:29:12 AM
11. 9.76 R2 B2 D2 R U F2 U2 R D' F2 R2 B R2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 @3/3/2022, 10:29:40 AM
12. 8.83 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 R B2 D2 R B R2 U2 F D' U R' U @3/3/2022, 10:30:12 AM
13. 6.69 B2 D B2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L R2 U2 B D B L U' R' U' @3/3/2022, 10:31:25 AM
14. 8.96 B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' L D' F2 U2 L F U F2 U @3/3/2022, 10:32:07 AM
15. 8.73 B2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 D R' F' L2 U2 L B' D' U' R B @3/3/2022, 10:32:36 AM
16. 6.62 F2 U2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 R' B2 R U2 F2 U' B' F L B2 R F2 R' U' @3/3/2022, 10:33:04 AM
17. 6.51 D' R2 U R2 U F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' B' F2 U2 F' L D U R' B D2 @3/3/2022, 10:33:39 AM
18. 5.42 L' B2 L' F2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 L F L' F D B L2 D2 F2 U' @3/3/2022, 10:34:22 AM
19. 7.66 L2 R2 U B2 U F2 D2 R2 D U' L2 F2 L R2 F' L R2 U F' R B' L @3/3/2022, 10:34:57 AM
20. 9.81 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 R' F D U F' U' L' D R @3/3/2022, 10:35:28 AM
21. 8.70 D2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 U L D B D F L B F' @3/3/2022, 10:36:03 AM
22. 8.96 F2 D L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U B' R F2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 L B2 R' F2 L' @3/3/2022, 10:36:36 AM
23. 7.91 L2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 F2 L U L U' F' U L' F2 @3/3/2022, 10:37:00 AM
24. 11.46 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 U F2 D' R U2 B' D' L B' R' U B2 D2 @3/3/2022, 10:37:31 AM
25. 7.29 D U2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B L B2 D2 B F' R' D2 B2 @3/3/2022, 10:37:59 AM
26. 9.29 R2 D L2 U R2 D F2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L B2 R' D' B' D2 U2 L' D' @3/3/2022, 10:38:24 AM
27. 8.49 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 R2 D L' B R' B2 U2 L2 D' R' B F2 @3/3/2022, 10:38:50 AM
28. 7.85 U2 R' D R' B2 R' U R2 F' U F2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 U D2 @3/3/2022, 10:39:14 AM
29. 8.58 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 L B2 L' D2 R' U2 R F' L2 D L R' F' R2 D U @3/3/2022, 10:39:38 AM
30. 5.65 B U B' U2 B2 L' B2 R' B U' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D @3/3/2022, 10:40:05 AM
31. 13.77 D2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B2 U2 L' F R' U2 L' B F D L2 U' @3/3/2022, 10:40:39 AM
32. 9.72 D2 R' F R L' F2 D F' L' D L2 U2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 @3/3/2022, 10:41:40 AM
33. 24.84 U2 R' U2 L B2 L U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' D' R' F' U B2 F L' B' @3/3/2022, 10:42:28 AM
34. 8.07 R' U2 R U2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' F' D2 U R D2 B F2 U F2 @3/3/2022, 10:43:03 AM
35. 14.73 D' R2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D U R2 B2 F' U2 L' B' D' U' B R F2 L @3/3/2022, 10:43:34 AM
36. 7.64 R2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' B' U R' B F' L' F2 D' L' U' @3/3/2022, 10:44:06 AM
37. 6.02 F' U2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 F' L2 B2 D' L R2 F2 D' F' L' D' R B' @3/3/2022, 10:44:32 AM
38. 6.84 F2 L U2 F' L' D2 R B2 D R2 D' F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U @3/3/2022, 10:45:01 AM
39. 6.51 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 R2 F D2 B' R U R' U' L D U2 F' L' D @3/3/2022, 10:45:28 AM
40. 6.45 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 D B2 D' F2 D2 B L' U' F' R D L' R2 B' L @3/3/2022, 10:46:02 AM
41. 6.82 U L U2 L D2 F' U' R B D2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 @3/3/2022, 10:48:02 AM
42. 8.31 L F2 D2 R' B2 R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 B U2 L' F2 D' B' R U F2 @3/3/2022, 10:48:34 AM
43. 8.60 R2 F2 R B2 R' B2 F2 U2 R B2 L' D2 B' R2 D F2 U L2 B R F' @3/3/2022, 10:49:05 AM
44. 7.75 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 R' B L2 D R2 U' F R' B2 U' @3/3/2022, 10:49:36 AM
45. 8.52 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U B2 F2 R2 B' F' U' B R F' D B' D2 R @3/3/2022, 10:50:02 AM
46. 7.95 F2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 R2 F' L2 D L F' D' B' D U' R @3/3/2022, 10:50:31 AM
47. 10.97 B L' D L U F L2 U L B2 R2 F D2 R2 B U2 D2 F D2 B L2 @3/3/2022, 10:51:01 AM
48. 7.68 F L2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 B' U2 F L2 B2 R D U2 L F R' D' L2 B' @3/3/2022, 10:51:26 AM
49. 9.34 U' F2 D B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U F' U L U' R2 D F2 U R' U' @3/3/2022, 10:51:51 AM
50. 9.65 B R2 F L2 F L2 B' R2 B D2 F' R2 U' R F2 L' D2 F L2 D B2 @3/3/2022, 10:52:17 AM

i honestly dont know if im sub 9. on a good day i average sub-8.5 but on a bad day my times are closer to sub-10.5


----------



## gsingh (Mar 6, 2022)

forgot to update yesterday, but i did some 5x5
1:24 pb single which was cool
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-05 (solving from 2022-03-03 17:17:25 to 2022-03-04 16:50:43)
avg of 12: 1:41.93

Time List:
1. 1:47.33 Uw' Lw2 F' Bw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' L2 F Rw' Lw' R Fw U Uw2 D' Fw2 L' Bw2 Dw R' Uw2 U Dw2 B2 R Dw R F Bw Fw Rw2 Uw' F' Bw Lw2 Uw' L Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 D U2 Lw Fw2 D B2 Bw2 D Uw2 Fw U' Dw2 R U' Dw Uw2 Lw Uw' L' @2022-03-03 17:17:25 
2. 1:41.98 U2 Rw2 D Rw2 Uw Lw U Bw2 B' Uw2 Lw' L Rw U' L2 Lw2 Dw L2 F Bw' R' Dw U' Fw2 B' R2 B U2 F2 Lw B Rw2 Uw' L2 F D2 U2 Uw' Dw2 Fw Dw2 Bw2 F' Dw2 B' Dw2 F Rw Lw' L2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2 R' B Bw' U' F Uw R2 @2022-03-03 17:19:46 
3. (1:24.59) U' R Uw2 F' B U2 D2 Lw2 Bw' D2 F D2 F' Uw2 Dw' B Uw2 Fw' Uw' Lw2 D F2 R D U' Rw Bw Fw R2 L2 Rw Bw2 Lw F2 B R D2 Lw' L' Dw Lw' Rw2 L D Uw U' F Dw' L Lw' Dw2 Rw' R F L' D Lw F' Uw' B' @2022-03-03 17:23:07 
4. 1:39.05 U2 L' B2 Rw' Uw F2 Uw2 Dw L Dw2 L2 Rw2 Bw L2 Lw' D2 Dw2 L' Uw' R2 Lw' B2 Lw2 F Bw' B' Lw Uw F' Fw Rw2 L' F2 U' Dw' B2 Dw L' Dw' R' Uw Dw D2 Rw2 Bw F' R' Fw Uw2 D2 Lw' Dw' D Uw R' Dw' R' F' Uw' Bw @2022-03-04 08:26:34 
5. 1:47.80 Bw' Uw D' B2 U' F Bw Rw' U F Bw Lw F2 U2 Uw R Bw2 Lw Uw' Dw B' Dw B U2 Uw2 D2 F R2 B2 Dw Uw U2 D2 Lw R D B U Bw F Lw' Dw D F Lw Dw Rw' Bw L2 Uw2 B Dw' U2 B' Lw' Dw D' F' Dw' U2 @2022-03-04 08:28:37 
6. 1:41.52 Bw Rw Fw' U' D Rw Lw Uw2 F2 Uw Rw2 Fw' Rw Lw' Uw' B' D2 Lw Dw' Lw L B' F' Rw' Fw2 D2 L' B' L' F2 L' F B Fw2 Dw' Rw' Uw2 L' Dw B R2 Bw2 U2 Uw2 L Bw' Lw2 D' B' R Dw F' L Dw U' Uw Lw2 F Fw' L' @2022-03-04 08:34:50 
7. (1:53.20) L' Lw B' F2 Uw' Fw2 D' Uw2 B' Bw' Rw Bw2 B2 Uw' L R' Dw' Uw2 B U2 L Bw' B Uw B2 Bw D' Bw Dw Fw Lw' F' B2 U Bw2 B2 U' L D Lw F' U2 F Uw' F2 Dw Uw2 Lw2 B2 R F2 Fw' D' Fw' D' Dw Rw' B Uw2 Bw2 @2022-03-04 08:37:25 
8. 1:41.38 Bw' Rw2 Fw Rw' R2 F L' Fw' Uw2 U' Rw2 F2 Rw L Fw' B' D' B' Bw Lw' Rw' Bw Fw2 D' L2 Uw' Dw2 L' Rw2 Dw D2 F' D' F2 Bw2 R' U2 Uw D2 Rw' F Fw Dw2 Lw' R' F2 U2 Fw2 Lw L' Dw Fw D2 L' D' F2 D2 R2 Lw Fw @2022-03-04 16:40:43 
9. 1:41.36 F U R' Uw' Rw' U B2 Bw Uw Bw' L F B D2 Lw' F2 Dw F' Lw Rw' Dw2 R' Fw B' Rw' Dw2 Fw Lw Uw2 Fw' R Fw2 D' U2 Bw' Lw2 Dw U2 D2 R2 Fw' Dw F R' B Rw' B Bw L D2 Uw R2 Dw2 B' Rw R L Lw2 F' D' @2022-03-04 16:42:58 
10. 1:40.60 U2 Uw Fw Dw F2 D' U2 Dw Rw2 B U Bw Uw Rw2 U2 Lw2 U' D2 Fw' D F' Uw2 R' Uw2 B' D' Lw F2 B R' Bw L Uw2 Dw' R F' U D R Dw' Fw Bw2 D2 B Fw Rw Bw' Dw' Fw' Rw D2 L' Lw Fw D' Fw' B2 Rw2 Bw' Fw @2022-03-04 16:45:17 
11. 1:32.81 F Fw Bw Rw' F2 Lw L Dw Fw' B' Uw2 D' U R2 L' F2 L R2 Uw U2 R L' Dw' L F Lw R' Dw L' B2 L2 R Rw Fw' Lw2 R' U2 Rw2 L' Fw Lw' D Fw Bw Rw' Lw' B2 Fw' L2 D' L' Rw' Lw2 F D' R2 Uw Dw Bw Fw @2022-03-04 16:48:43 
12. 1:45.50 Bw' Uw' D' U Dw' Rw' Bw2 Dw' R Dw U' F R' B' Fw' Rw' D F B' Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Uw U2 Fw Bw2 D2 Lw' Uw' Fw' U D B D Uw2 B Bw2 R L2 B Rw' F' Rw' B' R2 U2 Bw Uw' R Bw B2 L R2 D L Lw2 Rw R2 U2 Rw' @2022-03-04 16:50:43

any ideas for improving cross edges and last four centers on 4x4?
i use yau method and average a little over 40 seconds


----------



## gsingh (Mar 9, 2022)

5x5 pb ao5 and 1:21 pb single 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-08 (solving from 2022-03-08 16:45:14 to 2022-03-08 16:58:04)
avg of 5: 1:30.04

Time List:
1. 1:23.38 Fw Bw Lw' F Dw2 Rw2 Fw F2 B2 Bw R L Rw Uw' Lw2 R Uw F B2 R D U2 Dw' R' B2 R' Uw2 Lw2 F B Dw D' F' B Rw2 Bw' F' D2 Lw D Bw' Dw' F2 Uw2 F2 Lw' Dw Lw Bw2 B' Rw U2 L2 B2 Dw B' F2 Rw U' Dw' @2022-03-08 16:45:14 
2. (1:21.34) L2 Lw' Rw2 B2 U2 Rw2 D' Dw U2 Uw2 F' L' Fw' U L Bw' Rw' R2 Bw2 L Uw Fw F D' F' Fw2 Lw' R' Dw2 F2 Rw' B R2 Bw F L' B2 Uw2 Fw B' F2 L2 Fw' Dw U Rw2 L2 B' U Bw U Lw Rw' Fw' Lw' Rw D' B2 Dw2 B @2022-03-08 16:47:18 
3. 1:32.85 Bw2 Dw' L2 Lw2 R' Fw' L2 F2 U' L F' Lw' R' L Fw2 F Bw2 Uw' Bw' D B Uw' F' Dw' F U2 Bw Dw' Lw R F' L R Lw' D F2 Bw2 D2 Lw' U' Dw R2 D Uw Dw2 F2 Rw2 F' Dw' Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Bw Uw' U2 D2 Bw2 Lw' R' Fw2 @2022-03-08 16:51:28 
4. (1:34.65) D Bw U2 R' U B Lw2 Dw' Lw L Uw2 Rw' Uw' B' L Fw2 Lw Fw2 Rw2 R F L' Rw F2 Lw' B2 Fw Bw R Uw' Rw' Dw L2 Uw B Uw2 L' Rw Lw F Bw2 U' Bw2 F L2 B Bw2 U B2 Fw R' D B2 U Lw' Bw Fw2 L2 B' D2 @2022-03-08 16:53:32 
5. 1:33.90 R' Fw' Lw2 Dw' F2 R' Rw2 Fw' Dw Bw' B' Uw' Bw D2 F2 Rw2 L2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 F' Uw Lw Uw' D R' B2 Uw' Fw Rw2 F B2 Bw2 Lw2 B2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' U' Uw' R' U' B F R2 Bw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' R2 Uw2 R Dw' B2 D Rw U2 Lw @2022-03-08 16:58:04


----------



## gsingh (Mar 9, 2022)

oh pb single
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-09
single: 11.79

Time List:
1. 11.79 L B' D F2 R2 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 U L2 U F2 U' B' L' @2022-03-09 10:32:04

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-09
single: 3.77

Time List:
1. 3.77 R' L U R2 F U R' L U2 R2 F L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 B' @2022-03-09 15:32:16
uh ok ill take it


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 10, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-09
> single: 3.77
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Reconstruction?


----------



## gsingh (Mar 10, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Reconstruction?











alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## gsingh (Mar 10, 2022)

5x5 pb ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-10 (solving from 2022-03-10 10:25:36 to 2022-03-10 10:33:35)
avg of 5: 1:28.79

Time List:
1. 1:30.12 Fw2 Dw' F2 Dw Lw' Rw F R' Dw2 Uw L Rw2 Uw Fw' Rw Fw2 R2 Rw' F2 L2 Lw2 D2 B' L Dw' D2 Bw R' Dw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 F Dw2 Rw Lw D R2 Rw U' Dw2 D B2 Fw' Lw' B2 L' Lw' B' U2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw U' Uw2 B' F' Lw2 Rw2 @2022-03-10 10:25:36 
2. (1:36.48) Dw D R Fw Bw' R' Fw2 F2 Dw Bw Lw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 B Bw2 U2 Uw' D F2 B2 Uw Rw' Uw' Lw2 R2 Fw F' Bw D' Fw Rw' Uw R' L U Dw2 R' Uw2 R2 Dw' L2 Bw' Rw L2 B2 Uw' D Rw' Uw U2 D' R' Fw2 Dw2 D2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 F @2022-03-10 10:27:27 
3. 1:31.26 U' D B2 U2 D' Uw' L F2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw' Dw' D' Lw2 R2 Bw' F U2 Fw2 R Dw' Uw2 Bw' D B' D Dw2 R2 Lw F L2 Uw2 Fw Dw Fw' R2 Rw' Bw2 R2 U' Dw' B2 Dw' L' F B Dw Lw2 Bw' L F2 U' B2 Uw F' B' Bw L2 Uw Rw' @2022-03-10 10:29:19 
4. (1:23.15) Fw Uw Bw' Dw L D2 Uw L2 Bw' B' F Dw' Fw2 F Bw2 Uw Lw2 Fw' B' F Rw Uw' Bw2 F' D Uw R D2 B2 R Bw2 B L2 D2 U B' Bw' Rw' Lw R' Dw Uw' U Lw' Fw' U2 D Rw' F2 D' Fw R' F Rw Bw Dw B' L' Rw' F' @2022-03-10 10:31:28 
5. 1:24.99 Uw' D Rw2 D2 Dw' Bw Fw B2 L' Uw' D2 Fw' U2 Uw' L U L' Lw B F2 R2 Uw' Lw U' R' Fw2 B2 D' R2 B2 R' Dw F Rw2 Lw2 R2 L2 F Fw2 Dw2 L Bw' Rw2 Dw U' Bw F2 R' F' R F U' Lw' Rw' D U' Lw2 D' R' Rw @2022-03-10 10:33:35


----------



## gsingh (Mar 13, 2022)

didnt update yesterday, but did some 4x4
32.06 pb single
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-12 (solving from 2022-03-11 16:52:15 to 2022-03-11 17:25:40)
avg of 12: 43.96

Time List:
1. (32.06) Fw2 Rw U2 Uw2 D2 L2 Fw U2 D' F2 Rw' R2 D' L2 D' Uw2 L' D' Uw2 L Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw2 D' Fw' B Rw' Fw2 Uw U' D L2 F2 R' Uw Rw2 U' Uw F' @2022-03-11 16:52:15 
2. 49.17 Fw' F' L' U2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw D L' F' Rw2 B D' U2 B2 R' Rw2 F Fw' L' U L U R F2 B Fw' R2 Fw' B U B' Rw2 Fw2 D' R2 Fw F' R @2022-03-11 16:55:16 
3. 50.90 R' L2 Fw2 R2 Fw D' B F U R' U' Uw' Rw U L2 Fw R L Rw2 Uw F D' Fw' F U Fw2 D' U L2 U' B2 U Uw2 F2 Fw' R Fw2 L2 D2 F2 @2022-03-11 16:56:42 
4. 47.53 Rw Uw B2 Rw2 L2 R F2 U2 Rw B Rw2 B2 D' Rw L D2 B L2 Fw' Rw2 R Uw2 B2 L U Uw2 B' Fw D2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' D' Fw2 Uw2 Rw F2 L2 D @2022-03-11 16:58:07 
5. 52.71 Fw2 B2 L2 F Fw D2 B Uw' R D U2 Rw D2 F2 Uw U D Fw B2 R2 Uw' U' B2 R2 L2 U' Uw2 R2 B R U' F2 L Uw' Fw2 L Rw' Fw R2 F @2022-03-11 16:59:21 
6. 38.94 R' D' F' U Uw' F Fw U' F2 R2 Fw B' F U' Rw U Fw2 B' U2 F U' D' F' Rw L B2 Fw' R' L' Fw' Uw2 Rw' Fw' B Rw B2 Rw' U F' R2 @2022-03-11 17:03:42 
7. (53.46) Fw2 B2 Rw Fw' R U2 Uw' R Fw Rw2 U F2 R U' Uw2 Fw' D' R' L2 U Fw2 U' Fw2 F' Rw' L U' Uw2 Fw2 B U' D' Fw' Uw2 F Fw B Rw B' Uw @2022-03-11 17:05:15 
8. 35.22 F Uw2 Rw R2 F Uw' B D L2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Uw2 Fw' D L2 D2 L' F2 Uw' B' R' D Fw F2 Rw' B' F' D R2 Fw' L' Rw' Uw' D' U2 Fw2 L2 Uw D' @2022-03-11 17:06:44 
9. 47.05 F2 Fw2 Rw' B' F2 R2 F' Fw U' D2 F2 D2 Fw R' B' D' Rw2 U' R Fw D' Uw2 U R' F' U' Uw L R U' B2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Rw F' R L2 @2022-03-11 17:08:11 
10. 39.30 U R Rw' F' D B' D2 U F2 Fw' L2 U' D' Rw2 F' D2 L2 Uw L2 Uw' U2 Fw F2 Uw D F2 D R2 Uw' D' U' B Fw2 D' U' F' Rw2 L Uw U' @2022-03-11 17:11:23 
11. 39.15 Fw Uw' Rw2 F2 Rw2 F D' B Fw L Fw2 U2 Fw2 U Rw' B Fw U Uw' B D2 U Fw' D Rw F2 L' Uw L2 U2 F' Rw2 D' Fw L2 Fw' L' U L' R @2022-03-11 17:20:07 
12. 39.66 Fw' F2 Rw' B2 D B' Fw F Uw2 D' U' B2 Rw2 D' Uw B' D' L2 U' D' B L2 U' F2 D Uw R2 F R2 U' R2 Uw2 L' D' Fw2 U B2 R2 F L2 @2022-03-11 17:25:40


----------



## gsingh (Mar 15, 2022)

a lot of 5x5 pb's
1:20 avg of 5 and 1:19 single
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-15 (solving from 2022-03-15 14:47:15 to 2022-03-15 15:08:15)
avg of 5: 1:20.96

Time List:
1. 1:20.11 L' Dw' R' Uw' Bw2 Fw' Lw' Bw2 B2 D U2 Fw2 Dw2 U D Fw L' Bw2 Uw' Lw L F' Fw Lw L Rw R F D2 Fw2 U' Uw2 Bw2 U R' U' Uw2 Dw L2 Bw2 D' Dw Bw2 F Uw' B2 D2 Dw' Fw' Bw Rw R F2 Bw2 Fw Rw Lw U Rw' B @2022-03-15 14:47:15 
2. 1:21.09 B R2 D Dw2 Uw F' Lw2 R' Bw' Dw B2 Rw2 Bw' L2 F B Bw Lw2 R2 Uw' F2 L U' Uw2 Bw2 U Fw2 Dw' Fw Dw2 B' Fw2 Dw' B Uw' B Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 D Lw U Lw2 Dw2 D2 U Lw B2 U' B2 Bw' L2 Bw' D' F' Fw' Bw R2 D2 R2 @2022-03-15 14:59:35 
3. (1:19.91) Uw Fw' Bw Lw' Fw2 Dw' Rw Uw2 L2 D' F Dw Rw' L' Bw Fw Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 D' Uw U2 Dw' Fw2 Dw' Bw2 U' Bw' D' Uw' B2 Uw' B2 Lw2 L D2 B D F' Dw' Rw' L Bw Lw' Fw Lw2 R2 Dw Rw' L' Bw' Uw' Rw Bw2 Uw' R' Bw' U2 D B @2022-03-15 15:03:17 
4. 1:21.67 L' Dw2 B Fw L' F U L' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Uw2 Rw' Uw' U2 Lw' U' Bw R Uw' D2 B Lw F' Fw B Bw2 Rw' B' Lw' R Rw2 F' U' Bw' U B' Rw2 L' Dw R' Dw2 Rw F L2 B L F' U' Lw' Dw D2 Lw' Bw' Fw Rw' B Uw2 F @2022-03-15 15:05:23 
5. (1:23.20) L2 Rw2 Fw Lw Dw Bw B' R2 D' R' Uw R Rw2 Uw2 F2 R2 F' Dw' F2 Fw B' Lw L Fw Lw2 Fw2 D2 Fw' Uw Rw2 F' Lw U' Fw' D2 R2 U' R2 Lw2 F B L Uw F L' B2 Rw Lw2 Bw D Uw2 U B D U' Bw' Dw U' B' Rw @2022-03-15 15:08:15


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 15, 2022)

gsingh said:


> This is my progression thread.
> My main events are 2-7 and 3x3 OH. I average high 9-low 10 on 3x3. My favorite events are 4x4(45 second average),and 3x3 oh(24 second average). I have also been practicing a lot of 6x6 recently, in an attempt to get good before my next comp. I average around 2:50. I will make a separate thread for 6x6 progression.
> Right now my goal is to average sub-9 at 3x3. I use CFOP. I know full pll, all of oll exept for the dot cases, around 15 colls, and a couple easy winter variation cases


i dont mean to be rude but like
you have 8 main events... how does that work


----------



## gsingh (Mar 16, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> i dont mean to be rude but like
> you have 8 main events... how does that work


they are just the events i practice a lot.. the ones i actually care about so they are my main events
i dont have to have just one main event


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 16, 2022)

gsingh said:


> they are just the events i practice a lot.. the ones i actually care about so they are my main events
> i dont have to have just one main event


ah ok i might have understood main a bit wrong then sry


----------



## gsingh (Mar 16, 2022)

after grinding 5x5 for the last week....
i got a 1:05 avg of 5 and a SUB ONE SINGLE!!!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-16
single: 59.84

Time List:
1. 59.84 Uw Bw' L B2 L2 D2 Dw2 F' Uw2 Lw' R2 D' Rw U Fw D F Dw' U2 F2 U2 Bw B F' Dw2 B D2 Fw2 Dw U2 R Bw2 F Rw Uw Dw' Fw2 Uw L' Fw' F' Rw D' L' Uw Dw L2 R2 Lw' Bw' B Rw' F' L Fw F' Dw2 Lw' Fw2 R' @2022-03-16 12:45:44


----------



## gsingh (Mar 17, 2022)

another pb
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-17
single: 59.50

Time List:
1. 59.50 Bw' R' U Lw2 F2 B U2 L Lw2 U L2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw' D2 U' L' R D B Dw2 L Dw2 D2 Fw' F Lw U' R' Bw2 Fw2 L R D' Uw2 Bw' Uw Bw Dw Uw U' D Bw2 Rw2 R L2 Fw' Lw' Bw' F B' D' R2 Uw F2 U2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 L2 @2022-03-17 10:31:12

also pb ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-17 (solving from 2022-03-16 08:51:40 to 2022-03-17 10:06:28)
avg of 5: 1:02.95

Time List:
1. 1:00.50 R Uw' Lw R2 Dw Rw' D2 R' Rw U R B2 Rw' Bw2 R2 Uw Fw B2 Bw Uw' Lw' U B2 D' Lw2 F Dw Uw B Dw Fw' U Lw2 U' Rw2 L2 R' Bw' D2 Lw' Bw2 D' F2 Fw' R' B' Bw D' B' U' L2 Dw D2 R' Bw2 Rw D2 Lw L U @2022-03-16 08:51:40 
2. 1:07.83 Bw' Lw R U B' U2 D' Bw2 Uw' D2 L2 B2 F' U2 F' Bw2 U' B' F2 D' R' Rw Fw B2 Uw2 Bw' Fw Lw' B' R U2 Lw' Bw2 L Dw Bw' D2 Dw Lw' D U Rw U2 Dw2 R B2 R' Lw' U2 Lw Uw' U' Rw R' Lw Uw Rw2 B Rw2 Dw @2022-03-16 10:35:02 
3. (59.84) Uw Bw' L B2 L2 D2 Dw2 F' Uw2 Lw' R2 D' Rw U Fw D F Dw' U2 F2 U2 Bw B F' Dw2 B D2 Fw2 Dw U2 R Bw2 F Rw Uw Dw' Fw2 Uw L' Fw' F' Rw D' L' Uw Dw L2 R2 Lw' Bw' B Rw' F' L Fw F' Dw2 Lw' Fw2 R' @2022-03-16 12:45:44 
4. (1:09.07) Rw' F' L Fw R B' Lw' Fw' B2 D' F' Rw' D2 Fw2 R U Fw' U2 Bw2 D2 U Rw' U2 Dw2 D2 B2 Dw' D Fw' Rw' B Uw2 D B2 Uw2 L' R2 Bw2 Rw2 R Lw' D F2 B Lw R' F' Dw2 Lw' Fw L Fw L' Bw' Rw Fw2 B Lw2 U' Bw @2022-03-17 10:01:56 
5. 1:00.52 Bw2 Fw2 B2 F2 R2 Fw' B U' Uw Fw' L2 Fw' L2 Dw U' L2 U2 R' U Uw2 D Dw R2 Lw2 B Fw2 Dw' Rw L' Uw2 Lw2 D' Rw2 F2 B' D2 B' Rw U' F2 Fw D' B' D' U Bw F2 Lw L' U' F2 Uw Rw' B' Lw R B' Bw' Uw' F2 @2022-03-17 10:06:28


----------



## Garf (Mar 17, 2022)

gsingh said:


> also pb ao5
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-17 (solving from 2022-03-16 08:51:40 to 2022-03-17 10:06:28)
> avg of 5: 1:02.95
> 
> ...


Yo, what 5x5 do you use?


----------



## gsingh (Mar 17, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Yo, what 5x5 do you use?


yj mgc. its setup up with lunar on the peices and weight 3 and lunar in the core

4x4 pb ao5. knew this would probably happen when i actually did a 4x4 session again because i hadnt done timed 4x4 solves for like 2 weeks and my 5x5 improvement probably got my 4x4 times a little faster too
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-17 (solving from 2022-03-17 10:41:29 to 2022-03-17 10:52:57)
avg of 5: 37.13

Time List:
1. (39.12) L Uw' L Uw U' R F' B Fw' L U R' F D Rw U2 Uw F R Uw Fw2 B2 L B2 R' B' Uw2 B' U Rw2 F' Fw' L U Fw' D L U' Fw' D' @2022-03-17 10:41:29 
2. 37.30 Uw D2 L Uw' L' R D Fw2 Rw' R2 Uw' F D F' Rw2 L2 U2 L U Rw2 U2 Uw' D' Fw Uw R' Fw' D2 L Fw F2 L2 B' L2 Rw' R2 F' L' Rw' U @2022-03-17 10:45:29 
3. 35.02 D B' F' R2 Uw' D2 F U' D' L D Fw' D2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 Uw2 F B Uw2 Rw2 Fw' F Uw2 F2 U2 D Fw' Rw2 U2 D' Uw' B2 R' Fw2 Rw F2 Uw @2022-03-17 10:48:25 
4. 39.07 Rw2 Uw Fw' L D' Fw L Fw Rw2 U F Rw2 B' Uw2 D2 U' R U Rw Uw2 Fw2 Uw L2 D2 Uw2 F2 L2 B' Fw U B2 Uw L' Fw' D Uw Rw' Fw' F Uw' @2022-03-17 10:49:49 
5. (34.92) D' F U R' Rw B' F Uw R U F2 Rw D Fw2 L' Fw R F' Uw R U2 Rw U' Uw2 Fw' L2 D F' U2 L Uw' F R2 Fw Rw' Fw2 L2 U2 Uw2 D2 @2022-03-17 10:52:57


----------



## gsingh (Mar 18, 2022)

5x5 is my new favorite event

also new pb
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-18
single: 59.14

Time List:
1. 59.14 Bw2 F2 Rw' Bw2 D F2 B D2 Lw2 Rw F2 Lw R' D2 Rw' Lw' D2 Rw' U' R2 Lw' D L R Uw' Bw' Dw F2 L2 Lw U' Lw U' Dw' Lw Uw Rw F2 Fw2 D' L2 Fw F2 U Bw2 R2 Fw' R Lw' Fw L2 Bw' Rw' L Uw B2 L' R F' R' @2022-03-18 11:27:38

pb ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-18 (solving from 2022-03-18 11:18:05 to 2022-03-18 11:34:46)
avg of 5: 1:02.85

Time List:
1. (1:09.44) B2 Fw F2 Lw U2 Uw' R2 Lw' Rw' Bw2 L' Fw2 Rw Uw U Rw2 U' R' F' L Dw2 B2 Rw2 U2 Bw L2 Uw Lw Uw' Fw' B' U' Lw' Fw Dw2 Uw F2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 Lw' D L' Fw' Lw' Rw2 L2 Bw F L' Lw2 D2 R' Uw Lw Dw' Bw2 Uw2 Dw' B2 @2022-03-18 11:18:05 
2. (59.14) Bw2 F2 Rw' Bw2 D F2 B D2 Lw2 Rw F2 Lw R' D2 Rw' Lw' D2 Rw' U' R2 Lw' D L R Uw' Bw' Dw F2 L2 Lw U' Lw U' Dw' Lw Uw Rw F2 Fw2 D' L2 Fw F2 U Bw2 R2 Fw' R Lw' Fw L2 Bw' Rw' L Uw B2 L' R F' R' @2022-03-18 11:27:38 
3. 1:08.67 Rw2 Bw2 D F' R' Uw2 B2 Rw2 D' Bw2 Uw B' U2 L U' Rw2 F' L' Bw B' D Uw R Uw' Bw' Uw' Rw2 F' Bw' Rw' Lw U L Lw R F2 Fw Bw' Uw2 L' F' B2 Dw2 Uw Fw' Bw' R2 Uw' Bw2 U Uw2 Rw Fw Lw' Fw2 Rw Fw Bw Rw' B' @2022-03-18 11:30:09 
4. 1:00.45 Uw' Lw D2 L' Uw Fw2 Lw' F D2 U Fw2 D' Rw' F' U' Uw2 D2 L F2 R Dw' B2 Lw2 L2 Rw Bw2 Rw2 F' R L' Dw' Uw' F R F' B2 Rw' Uw2 U L' Lw' Bw L' Uw2 F Fw2 R Uw' F2 L R' Dw' Rw R2 Fw B' U2 Fw' Bw2 Lw @2022-03-18 11:32:56 
5. 59.44 Dw' Lw' Fw' Dw R' Lw' Uw2 Fw' Lw' D Dw Bw' L2 Rw D2 L Bw' Rw2 U' D R' D' Rw2 B' F Rw' Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw Fw R' D2 B' Dw R2 B2 F2 D' F D' L R2 D Lw2 Uw R' U' Dw' L2 Rw' Uw2 Lw' Uw R Uw' Rw R2 F2 R2 @2022-03-18 11:34:46

Goals for SacCubing XI 2022

3x3: Sub 12 Average
Sub 9 Single

4x4: Sub 48 Average
Sub 40 Single

5x5: Sub 1:20 Average
Sub 1:10 Single

3x3 OH: Sub 25 Average
Sub 20 Single


----------



## gsingh (Mar 20, 2022)

goal for the upcoming week's ss fourm comp
beat @Bababooey at skewb
beat @nonsub20cuber but i do 5x5 and he does 4x4
they are both friends of mine and we go to the same school so this should be pretty cool
@Bababooey beat me last time by like 0.4 sec so our times are pretty close

hmm, i just noticed @Bababooey profile says hes a 20 year old from pakistan. 
i think its a joke or i pinged the wrong person
prob a joke though


----------



## gsingh (Mar 20, 2022)

WHAT
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-20 (solving from 2022-03-18 11:27:38 to 2022-03-20 15:08:39)
avg of 5: 59.71

Time List:
1. (59.14) Bw2 F2 Rw' Bw2 D F2 B D2 Lw2 Rw F2 Lw R' D2 Rw' Lw' D2 Rw' U' R2 Lw' D L R Uw' Bw' Dw F2 L2 Lw U' Lw U' Dw' Lw Uw Rw F2 Fw2 D' L2 Fw F2 U Bw2 R2 Fw' R Lw' Fw L2 Bw' Rw' L Uw B2 L' R F' R' @2022-03-18 11:27:38
2. (1:08.67) Rw2 Bw2 D F' R' Uw2 B2 Rw2 D' Bw2 Uw B' U2 L U' Rw2 F' L' Bw B' D Uw R Uw' Bw' Uw' Rw2 F' Bw' Rw' Lw U L Lw R F2 Fw Bw' Uw2 L' F' B2 Dw2 Uw Fw' Bw' R2 Uw' Bw2 U Uw2 Rw Fw Lw' Fw2 Rw Fw Bw Rw' B' @2022-03-18 11:30:09
3. 1:00.45 Uw' Lw D2 L' Uw Fw2 Lw' F D2 U Fw2 D' Rw' F' U' Uw2 D2 L F2 R Dw' B2 Lw2 L2 Rw Bw2 Rw2 F' R L' Dw' Uw' F R F' B2 Rw' Uw2 U L' Lw' Bw L' Uw2 F Fw2 R Uw' F2 L R' Dw' Rw R2 Fw B' U2 Fw' Bw2 Lw @2022-03-18 11:32:56
4. 59.44 Dw' Lw' Fw' Dw R' Lw' Uw2 Fw' Lw' D Dw Bw' L2 Rw D2 L Bw' Rw2 U' D R' D' Rw2 B' F Rw' Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw Fw R' D2 B' Dw R2 B2 F2 D' F D' L R2 D Lw2 Uw R' U' Dw' L2 Rw' Uw2 Lw' Uw R Uw' Rw R2 F2 R2 @2022-03-18 11:34:46
5. 59.23 Dw' D' Rw' Fw' D U2 Lw' U Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw' Bw2 Dw' R' B' F' Bw2 Rw Uw2 Fw Uw2 Dw' Rw' B Dw2 B2 L Fw' U' L2 D2 B2 Bw Uw U2 F' Rw Dw Bw B R Bw' D B2 Uw Bw2 L2 Fw2 Uw L2 F Dw2 U2 Bw2 B' F' Rw Fw' Bw @2022-03-20 15:08:39

let me just say that i am definitely not sub-1 yet, i average like 1:05, so idk how i did this

all 6 of my sub-1's on 5x5 are 59 seconds

oh pb ao5!!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-20 (solving from 2022-03-20 15:34:47 to 2022-03-20 15:38:05)
avg of 5: 16.34

Time List:
1. (12.27) U2 R U2 L F2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' U' B' F U2 L' U R' F' @2022-03-20 15:34:47 
2. (18.41) R' U2 B L' B2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 R F' U' R' F2 D L B' @2022-03-20 15:35:39 
3. 15.80 D L' D2 B2 D2 L R D2 L' F2 D2 R U B2 R F L' U' F2 U B' @2022-03-20 15:36:23 
4. 16.99 B2 R U D B' R L' F U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 U F2 R2 U R' U2 @2022-03-20 15:36:58 
5. 16.24 B' D2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' R B' D' L2 B2 L' @2022-03-20 15:38:05


----------



## gsingh (Mar 22, 2022)

just did a 3x3 ao50
pretty nice sub 7 ao5 at the end
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-22 (solving from 2022-03-22 11:57:34 to 2022-03-22 16:56:47)
avg of 50: 9.05

Time List:
1. 9.02 R2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 F' L U' L' R' D2 U B D2 @2022-03-22 11:57:34 
2. 9.94 R2 B' L2 F D2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 F U L D' L F' @2022-03-22 11:57:58 
3. 8.96 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 R F D2 B F D' R U B @2022-03-22 11:59:11 
4. 7.98 B' D' L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 U' R U B2 L B U2 R U2 @2022-03-22 12:00:12 
5. 9.01 D R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F' U L U' F2 U2 L R B' R @2022-03-22 12:00:36 
6. 8.47 B' D2 F2 D' F' L' U D2 R2 F' L2 F R2 D2 B U2 F2 L B2 @2022-03-22 12:01:05 
7. 10.62 B' U' D2 L' U' R2 D R2 U' B D2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B D2 B2 @2022-03-22 12:04:23 
8. 9.36 F R D2 R L' U2 F' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 L' U @2022-03-22 12:04:53 
9. (11.33) F2 B2 L' U' F2 B' L F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R' D @2022-03-22 12:05:33 
10. 10.13 L' U2 B2 U' F' B2 U L B' D2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 D2 L2 B' R2 L' U' @2022-03-22 16:33:37 
11. 9.04 F' U B D2 R2 D B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 R' F D' F' L' @2022-03-22 16:34:07 
12. 9.84 L' U R U' L' F L2 U L U2 B U2 F R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 D2 @2022-03-22 16:34:32 
13. 9.92 B' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 D' B' F' U R B2 F' @2022-03-22 16:35:04 
14. 9.06 U L' B L2 D2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 B U' L2 R' U L R' D @2022-03-22 16:35:28 
15. 9.48 R2 B' L B' D R2 U' R2 U2 L F2 R' U2 R U2 D2 R U2 B' R2 @2022-03-22 16:35:54 
16. 9.33 F' D' R' F' L D' B R F2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 @2022-03-22 16:36:31 
17. 6.87 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 L B' U' F' R' D2 U B2 F' @2022-03-22 16:37:10 
18. 10.13 L' D' R D2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 D B F R' D' R' F R2 @2022-03-22 16:37:33 
19. 7.89 L B2 D2 B2 R B' R U L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 R' U @2022-03-22 16:38:40 
20. 10.88 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 L D R' B' R B' F' U2 R' U @2022-03-22 16:39:00 
21. 10.64 F L' U R U' R' F L2 F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R' @2022-03-22 16:39:23 
22. (11.39) R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 U R2 D2 U F2 U' B U F D L F2 R' D2 B @2022-03-22 16:39:50 
23. 10.04 D' B' L' U' F' D L B2 U' R2 U2 R D2 L B2 U2 B2 L' U2 @2022-03-22 16:41:33 
24. 9.09 U L D2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D L D2 F L' U' L' D' @2022-03-22 16:43:14 
25. 9.96 R F D U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L' D L B2 D F2 @2022-03-22 16:43:43 
26. 10.13 U' L2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 L F L2 D2 L D2 U2 F R2 @2022-03-22 16:44:32 
27. (5.41) D' R' B' R' F2 U D2 F U2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 @2022-03-22 16:45:06 
28. 8.60 D U2 L' F2 R F2 U2 L R2 F2 D R2 B R D2 B L2 F2 @2022-03-22 16:45:32 
29. 10.05 U' L' F2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 R U L2 F2 U' F' U B R' @2022-03-22 16:45:57 
30. 6.43 U2 B D B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U L2 B' F2 L2 R F R U2 @2022-03-22 16:46:27 
31. 9.24 B U2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F' U' L B R2 F L U2 L @2022-03-22 16:47:00 
32. 9.97 U R' B' L2 B R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 L F2 R' F' D' U2 B' @2022-03-22 16:47:28 
33. 8.13 U L2 B2 R D2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 R B2 F U B L' B' F' U' F' @2022-03-22 16:47:55 
34. (10.99) F' R B2 L' D2 L B2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 D' U' B U' L2 R' D2 L' @2022-03-22 16:48:21 
35. 9.96 U2 B' R2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 B F2 D2 F' U F L' D' L2 D2 L' R' F' @2022-03-22 16:48:48 
36. 5.72 F' D F2 D F2 R2 U F2 U B2 U2 F2 L U' B D B2 L' D B2 @2022-03-22 16:49:33 
37. 9.52 F2 D L' D B' L' D F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F' D @2022-03-22 16:50:00 
38. 9.75 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D U2 L2 R2 U' R U L' R B' D U B' D2 R' @2022-03-22 16:50:33 
39. 10.12 U B' U2 F2 U R2 U L2 D B2 D' F2 L' B2 R' D F' R2 D2 R' @2022-03-22 16:51:00 
40. 7.91 R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U L' B' U' B U' F D' F L2 U @2022-03-22 16:51:58 
41. 10.33 B D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 B U' F2 L' F2 R' U2 @2022-03-22 16:52:25 
42. 7.58 B R L' F' U B' U2 R2 L' U F2 U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D R2 U2 R2 @2022-03-22 16:52:51 
43. 8.55 R2 L' B2 R2 L U' B' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 L F2 R F2 U' F @2022-03-22 16:53:12 
44. 7.93 D B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 L B R2 F2 L' U F2 D' R' U' @2022-03-22 16:53:44 
45. 9.89 D2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 L' F L2 B R' D2 U' B' F L @2022-03-22 16:54:26 
46. 8.64 B' D F U' D' B R L U L F2 U2 R D2 R U2 L B2 U2 R D2 @2022-03-22 16:54:59 
47. (5.47) B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R B' D2 U2 B2 R2 B' U B2 @2022-03-22 16:55:24 
48. 7.52 F R' L D R L' U' B R U2 R U2 R' U2 B2 L F2 R' U @2022-03-22 16:55:56 
49. 6.71 R2 D' B2 D U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R B' F L2 B' R2 U' R2 F @2022-03-22 16:56:22 
50. (5.69) D B2 R F2 U2 R U2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' L' D B D B' U2 @2022-03-22 16:56:47

NO WAY!!!!!!

A 55 SECOND 5x5 AVERAGE!!!!!


----------



## gsingh (Mar 23, 2022)

currently 1st place in 5x5 

So. My first post in this thread said i was practicing a lot of 6x6. The day I posted that was the last day I practiced 6x6.
I averaged around 3:00. Just started practicing again today and got a 2:30 ao5 and a SUB 2 SINGLE!!!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-23 (solving from 2022-03-23 16:56:49 to 2022-03-23 17:15:23)
avg of 5: 2:30.26

Time List:
1. 2:30.55 D Uw2 Bw' B2 F Dw2 Bw2 3Fw Uw2 Lw' Bw B2 U2 3Uw 3Fw2 Uw Rw D' F Lw 3Uw' D' Lw 3Rw Rw Uw Dw R D2 Uw2 3Rw 3Uw2 F' 3Uw 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Rw' R F2 3Uw2 Dw' 3Fw' U2 3Fw' Fw U' F L' 3Fw2 Rw' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Lw2 Uw2 B R Uw 3Uw2 Dw' 3Fw2 B' Lw' F 3Uw 3Rw2 Rw2 3Uw2 F2 3Fw R2 Rw 3Uw Rw' Dw2 R2 Lw2 Bw Fw' @2022-03-23 16:56:49 
2. (2:37.88) Dw' 3Uw' D' Lw2 3Fw2 Uw Rw L' 3Rw 3Uw2 D2 Lw' D Bw R2 Lw' 3Fw Fw2 3Rw2 Uw2 R' 3Rw Fw B' U' Lw' F' B L2 D2 U' Dw Fw D Dw' Uw' Rw D2 Bw2 Dw' L2 B Uw B2 Bw L 3Rw' R' D Dw2 Bw' D Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 F Rw R2 Bw' 3Rw2 L2 Lw2 D Lw R' 3Fw Uw' L' R2 F' R' D U2 B2 Fw' 3Rw 3Uw' 3Rw2 Rw' Dw @2022-03-23 17:00:08 
3. 2:35.36 U2 Lw2 3Rw Dw' R2 3Rw2 Lw' Rw2 U' Lw Dw' D2 3Fw2 Fw2 3Rw' Fw Bw 3Fw2 3Rw' Rw Bw' 3Uw' Rw Lw Uw' R' 3Uw2 D R2 L2 F 3Fw2 Uw2 Fw' L 3Rw Fw' Lw' Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' U 3Fw' Uw2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Dw' Rw2 Lw 3Rw' Fw2 3Rw' Fw2 R2 F 3Fw Dw2 L 3Uw' Uw' R' 3Uw' Lw U2 Rw Dw B U L2 Fw2 B 3Rw 3Uw Uw F2 B' D @2022-03-23 17:03:32 
4. 2:24.88 B L F' B' D' B' D 3Fw2 3Uw F Fw' 3Fw' L2 D2 Rw' 3Rw B' 3Fw' F' Fw 3Uw D Bw2 Lw' Uw R2 3Rw2 Rw' Bw' 3Rw2 F U B' Dw' 3Fw Lw' R Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Bw2 R2 F' Lw' U2 Lw' L2 Bw' F 3Fw' Dw Lw Uw' B2 Uw2 3Rw2 U2 B D B' Lw D2 Bw 3Uw2 R D' R B L2 Fw F2 3Fw2 3Rw2 B' U Dw Rw2 3Rw Fw F @2022-03-23 17:08:41 
5. (1:59.13) R Rw Fw2 D' U B2 L D2 R' 3Uw' Uw2 R 3Fw' 3Uw2 Rw B U' B' U2 F2 Uw2 3Fw2 F2 R' B' U 3Rw' Uw Fw2 3Uw Lw2 D2 L Uw2 Bw U L' Bw 3Rw2 D2 Lw' F2 L' 3Rw B2 U' 3Fw' R Dw' Lw Bw 3Uw U2 Dw F' D B2 3Uw2 B' F' Rw2 3Uw Bw2 F' B2 Lw' Bw' B2 3Uw U B D' Lw D' U2 R' U Fw2 3Uw2 Lw' @2022-03-23 17:15:23

also, did some megaminx after a year. got my times down from 4 min to under 2
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-23 (solving from 2022-03-23 14:09:14 to 2022-03-23 14:18:33)

Time List:
1. 2:25.65 R' D' Uw2 Fw2 L D Lw2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 Lw R Dw' R B2 R Lw2 Bw2 B U2 Dw2 Lw Fw F' Lw2 Rw' Bw Rw2 F L' Bw2 Uw2 U2 Rw Dw Uw' F Lw' Dw Rw2 Lw' D' U Dw2 B' U' Lw' R2 F' L' B Uw' D U2 Lw' Bw R B Dw2 Bw' @2022-03-23 14:09:14 
2. 2:05.52 Bw2 Rw F2 Rw Bw2 Fw U' Bw Uw2 Bw2 Uw Dw' R Dw R2 L2 U' D' R' Fw2 Uw2 L' Lw Rw2 Bw' Dw' L2 Fw B2 Uw2 Dw' L2 R F2 D2 Lw' L' Uw' D' Bw D B' Dw2 Fw Lw2 U2 Rw F2 Dw2 U' Bw Uw Dw' L D Bw' Uw' Dw2 Bw' D @2022-03-23 14:09:40 
3. 1:58.18 D2 Fw' U' Uw Lw Uw Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw F' Fw R2 U2 Rw2 Dw Fw2 Rw' Bw' Rw' F2 Uw' F Rw' B2 L2 F Dw Rw D Bw R B' L U F2 Bw' Uw2 Rw' L Lw' F2 U2 Dw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 L Uw' B' F2 Lw2 L2 Rw' Uw' Bw Fw' Rw' @2022-03-23 14:09:52 
4. 2:32.90 Dw2 Uw' R2 Bw' Lw2 Fw' F D Dw B2 U R2 L Dw R2 U' Rw' D Dw L' F' Bw Dw2 Bw' L2 Uw2 D B Rw' L2 U2 D2 Uw2 F2 B2 L2 Uw' F L' F L Rw F' Fw2 U2 R2 F Rw2 D' L F2 Fw Uw' L Uw D' Bw2 B2 U Rw @2022-03-23 14:09:30 
5. 2:07.00 F' B L' D2 L Dw' B Uw L' B Fw Rw' L2 Uw2 F R' L2 Rw Lw' U2 Uw2 Dw' Lw' U2 Dw' F Uw' Bw2 D Fw Lw R Fw2 U' L' Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 L2 Fw' Rw Bw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 D Fw' F' L' Lw2 F U2 F Rw' R2 Dw' Rw' Dw2 L' @2022-03-23 14:10:02 
6. 1:59.94 Bw2 U2 Bw D2 B' Rw Uw U2 Dw' B Dw' F D2 Bw2 Rw' R2 Lw Bw R' Uw B2 F2 Dw U R' B R' Uw' Lw2 Dw' D2 Fw Rw2 B' Lw Uw2 Lw2 B2 U2 Uw2 F Bw' L' Fw U Lw2 B F Uw2 B' U2 D R2 Rw2 D F L2 Rw' F2 Rw2 @2022-03-23 14:10:14 
7. 1:57.97 Uw2 F' Uw' Bw D' L Rw' D' Rw U2 R F2 Bw Lw Uw' D' Lw2 B Fw D L2 Uw B L' Fw2 B2 Bw Rw' U' Lw2 R2 Uw2 F2 Lw Uw' D2 B' Lw F' L D2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw2 F2 Dw' Rw' Dw2 B' L2 D2 Fw' L2 B2 R' Uw U' Fw' @2022-03-23 14:12:40 
8. 1:56.18 U2 Lw Dw B Rw' U' D' B2 Dw' Bw2 L' D2 B' R' Fw2 L' B Lw2 Dw D Fw B' L2 Rw2 R' F' B Bw Lw Rw U2 R Lw F Bw Rw2 L2 Lw2 Bw' L' U' L2 F' R2 Rw2 F2 B2 Uw' L' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 B Dw D Uw2 Lw' Dw' Uw2 B @2022-03-23 14:15:50 
9. 1:59.99 Rw F2 B2 U' L Rw B F U R' D Dw2 Rw2 D Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw Bw2 F2 D' Rw2 U D Rw Dw F Rw B' Uw B2 Fw2 Uw U D B2 R2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 Bw Rw' U L2 R' U2 Bw2 Rw B2 F' Rw D2 R2 Dw' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 U' F' B @2022-03-23 14:18:33


----------



## gsingh (Mar 24, 2022)

time to grind some more 5x5


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> also, did some megaminx after a year. got my times down from 4 min to under 2
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-23 (solving from 2022-03-23 14:09:14 to 2022-03-23 14:18:33)
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Megaminx has it's own scrambling style, you know.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Megaminx has it's own scrambling style, you know.


i know, and its really annoying

48.63 5x5 pb


----------



## gsingh (Mar 26, 2022)

Puzzle: 5x5
Staring Average: 58
Solves: 1000
Goal: Sub-55

time to grind more 5x5
original post in cubing marathon race thread


----------



## Timona (Mar 26, 2022)

damn, how long have you been practicing 5x5?


----------



## Garf (Mar 26, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> damn, how long have you been practicing 5x5?


Well, only a month ago he was averaging around above a minute or so.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 27, 2022)

i think im sub 9 on 3x3 now
8.97 ao500
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-26 (solving from 54044-11-16 10:33:20 to 54091-10-28 18:00:00)
avg of 500: 8.97

Time List:
1. 6.40 R B' R2 B' L2 F L2 F D2 L2 U2 B' L F' D2 L R2 F D L @54044-11-16 10:33:20 
2. 6.23 D2 R' B U R F2 D R' F' R2 L2 D' R2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' @54046-11-11 02:30:00 
3. 7.31 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 B D2 U R2 F' L B2 D2 B2 F L @54046-11-12 20:43:20 
4. 9.97 R' D2 L2 U2 B L2 B' U2 B' D2 B2 R2 F U F' D2 U' R' D B' F' @54046-11-14 03:50:00 
5. 9.01 D' L2 F L' D F' L D2 F D2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R B' @54046-12-21 21:06:40 
6. 7.93 U' R2 B' U F D' R' F D2 F R2 D2 F' R D @54046-12-22 02:23:20 
7. 9.84 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 R' U' F D R' U2 B' F' D' B2 @54046-12-22 10:43:20 
8. 8.98 F' D2 B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 R2 F' R' D' L' D' B2 L' F2 @54046-12-22 17:23:20 
9. 9.90 F L2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 L R F' L' R2 D2 L2 U2 @54046-12-23 06:26:40 
10. 8.49 D R B L D B' D2 L F R2 B D2 L2 D2 F U2 F' B2 U2 @54046-12-23 13:40:00 
11. 10.21 U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 B F' D L' F L2 F' U' B' D2 F @54046-12-23 19:13:20 
12. 9.80 D' U2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U R2 B' L2 B R2 F L2 @54046-12-24 01:53:20 
13. 9.90 R D R2 D2 L2 D2 B F L2 F' U2 F D F L' D R2 B U2 @54046-12-24 07:43:20 
14. 8.15 D L2 F2 L' F R2 D F' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 R' D @54046-12-24 14:23:20 
15. 9.72 F2 D R B2 D' F' U' B L' B2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D @54048-01-17 03:23:20 
16. (12.85) F' B L U' R' U L2 U' F' R2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 B' L @54048-01-17 12:50:00 
17. 10.83 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 U R2 L F L' F D2 U F L' R U @54048-01-17 21:43:20 
18. 9.44 R' B U2 L F2 R2 D2 R D2 L' B2 L' F' U' F2 R' B D @54048-01-18 05:46:40 
19. 9.84 L' U' R2 B2 U B2 D2 U' L2 U R2 L D' R' F U2 B2 R' U' @54050-10-17 21:43:20 
20. 9.50 B R2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 F L' U' L R D' B' L' D L2 F2 @54050-10-18 09:56:40 
21. 11.52 U L2 D F2 R2 U F2 D R2 B2 F2 U L B' U B D2 F L' R @54050-10-18 16:36:40 
22. (4.45) B2 L2 F2 B2 U B L B L' R2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 @54056-02-17 07:13:20 
23. (12.00) D F' D2 L2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 L D' L' D' R B2 L' @54057-12-05 10:20:00 
24. 9.89 U' L' B D' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F' L D2 F R U F' @54057-12-05 17:00:00 
25. (12.99) U' B2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B D L B' F U R D' B2 D' @54057-12-05 23:23:20 
26. 11.30 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 D' R' F' D' B' R2 D2 B' R2 @54057-12-06 06:36:40 
27. 11.17 U2 R B2 L F2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 B R B' L F U B D' B' @54057-12-06 13:00:00 
28. 9.22 F2 U' B L' B' D B R' D' F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 L' U2 D2 @54058-01-15 16:03:20 
29. 9.98 D U L2 R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U L' D2 F U2 L B' F' R' U' B2 @54058-01-15 22:43:20 
30. 11.68 F' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 F' U' F D B R' U2 B' L' F @54058-01-16 04:50:00 
31. 10.74 B' R U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D' B F L' D' R2 B2 D2 @54058-01-16 12:03:20 
32. 11.25 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D2 F L R F D2 L' B' L' F' @54058-05-31 14:26:40 
33. 11.34 L' U2 F' L D' R B2 D' R L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F B2 U2 F' @54058-05-31 21:06:40 
34. (12.16) B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' D2 B' R' F' L' D L2 B2 @54058-06-02 22:00:00 
35. 9.01 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B R B2 F L F' U' L' D @54058-06-03 05:30:00 
36. (12.28) U' B' D' L D' F2 L B L B' U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 F' @54058-06-04 01:13:20 
37. (13.32) U2 R' L' D L F2 R2 D B R2 L D2 F2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 @54058-06-05 10:33:20 
38. 8.94 B' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L' B' R B R' B' F' @54058-06-06 11:50:00 
39. (12.01) U R D2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 U R B' F @54058-06-06 19:03:20 
40. 9.48 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 R' D F L U R' U B' F2 L2 @54058-06-07 01:43:20 
41. (12.82) D2 R U2 F2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L U2 F' R2 D' U' L F2 U2 B L' @54058-06-07 07:16:40 
42. (11.90) D L F D2 R2 F2 U B2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 F' D' L' F U2 F' D' @54058-06-07 13:56:40 
43. 10.18 U R2 L' B U F2 U L2 D2 B R2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 @54059-01-22 18:53:20 
44. 7.13 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F U2 F' D2 F' D' U L' U R F2 U L2 B' @54059-01-23 08:30:00 
45. 8.65 F D2 B2 L B2 D F U' B2 D' F2 D B2 U' B2 D B2 D2 L B' @54059-01-23 16:16:40 
46. 9.70 L2 B L2 U B2 D2 F2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 F' U B L R' F' D2 @54059-01-24 01:26:40 
47. 8.87 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 F' D' L' D L2 R' U L2 B D' @54059-01-24 10:20:00 
48. 11.56 R' U2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 D' B2 F2 U F' U' F2 D2 R' U' R' F' U' @54059-01-24 18:06:40 
49. (11.94) U R F2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R D2 B L' D2 R2 B' D' L B2 R2 @54060-10-20 21:36:40 
50. (13.88) L F' B' L' D' L2 B' R U F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 F2 U R @54060-10-21 04:16:40 
51. 9.25 F D2 L' U2 B2 R D2 R' B2 R B2 F2 R2 U R2 B' D' L2 D' B L' @54067-02-02 06:53:20 
52. (12.86) F' L' D' R' B2 D' R' U' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 F L' @54067-02-02 14:23:20 
53. (12.44) U2 R U2 F2 D L2 D B2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 B L' @54067-02-03 00:23:20 
54. 8.95 D' U2 F L2 B' D2 B L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L B2 D F' D' F U @54067-02-03 10:40:00 
55. 9.75 D2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D' B2 F' R' D U R' U B2 D U' F' @54067-02-03 17:36:40 
56. 9.90 L' F2 B' U2 L' U' R' F B L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U @54067-02-04 00:16:40 
57. 10.10 F' U2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 F L2 F2 L' D U F U B' R2 D' F @54067-02-04 09:43:20 
58. (13.00) F R B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F L2 R U' F L F2 @54067-02-04 16:56:40 
59. 11.54 L' R2 B R2 F L2 B R2 D2 R2 B D L U B2 D' U2 L2 F' @54067-02-05 11:00:00 
60. 10.36 D' B D' F2 D2 L2 U2 R D2 L' D2 R2 F2 L U L' U B2 U' L2 B' @54067-02-05 18:13:20 
61. (12.19) R2 D R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L B' D2 U L2 D B' F2 U' @54067-02-06 02:16:40 
62. 11.03 R' B' U L F D F' U L B2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 L2 @54067-02-06 15:36:40 
63. 10.74 F' U2 D' L F2 D L U2 R2 F' D2 R2 L2 B L2 B D2 B R2 U' R2 @54067-02-07 00:13:20 
64. 8.99 B2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 R B L2 D' B' R2 U L D' F2 @54067-02-07 07:10:00 
65. 11.10 R' B L D B D' R2 B R' D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B U2 B' L2 F' @54067-02-07 14:56:40 
66. 9.65 U' R' D2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 D2 L2 R' F2 B' L B2 R2 D' B U R' @54067-02-07 23:16:40 
67. 9.06 B2 D2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B' U F2 D' B' R B U' @54067-02-08 06:30:00 
68. 10.67 B' L D' R' F U' L2 D' F2 L' U L2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 @54067-02-08 15:23:20 
69. 10.52 B' L D' F' D2 L F L2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D B2 U R2 D' B2 F R' @54067-02-09 02:13:20 
70. 8.06 L R2 B2 D2 B L2 F R2 F' R2 D2 B R U' B2 R' F' D' L2 U2 L @54067-02-09 19:26:40 
71. 10.66 U2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L' F R B @54067-02-10 13:13:20 
72. 8.54 B D R' L D2 B2 L2 D B U2 R2 U D' R2 D F2 U' F2 R2 L2 @54067-02-10 23:30:00 
73. 11.30 U2 R D2 L2 R U2 B2 R U2 F2 L' U' L' B' R2 F R' U B' L @54067-02-11 18:56:40 
74. 7.89 U B L D' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 F2 U R' B D2 R F' D2 U2 @54067-02-12 03:16:40 
75. (11.80) B' D' R2 B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 R B' F' R' F' R F L2 @54067-02-12 11:03:20 
76. 7.52 D L B' D2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' U L2 R U2 @54067-02-12 19:40:00 
77. 9.40 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 R' F U2 R' D U F' L2 R @54067-02-13 07:53:20 
78. 9.31 U D2 R L' F' D' R' F U F2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 B D2 F L2 B2 @54067-02-13 16:30:00 
79. (11.93) L2 F' D' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D' F' L' F2 R B R' F @54067-02-14 08:36:40 
80. 8.10 R U' R2 B' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 U L' F' D2 R2 U' B2 @54067-02-14 16:06:40 
81. 8.03 B2 U' D2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 L' R' U2 R' F2 R D R F' U R' U' F2 @54072-05-15 06:20:00 
82. (12.07) D' B' U2 F2 R2 U' L2 F R B2 R F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 @54072-05-15 13:00:00 
83. 8.43 F D2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 R2 B U2 D L' D L2 B' F' R' B2 U2 @54072-05-15 20:46:40 
84. (11.95) U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D B' R' B U' L' B2 F R D R @54072-05-16 03:10:00 
85. 9.07 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 L' D2 B' L' B2 D U' R' B' R @54072-05-16 11:46:40 
86. 10.51 B2 D2 R' U R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 F L' F R B' L2 @54072-05-16 20:56:40 
87. 5.99 B' L' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 U' F U2 L F' L2 F2 @54072-05-17 12:13:20 
88. 8.00 L' B2 F L2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 D B R' F L2 R' B2 D' U2 @54072-05-17 20:50:00 
89. 8.40 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 D L' R2 B' D2 U2 R @54072-05-18 07:56:40 
90. 8.20 F2 D R' F2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' U R' F' U2 @54072-05-18 15:43:20 
91. 6.49 F' R' F B2 U B' D B R F2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 L' U2 L' @54072-05-18 22:23:20 
92. 10.60 L D2 F2 L R2 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' B' U B' F' U' L' D2 @54072-05-19 05:53:20 
93. 7.72 F' L' F' D' R U' R' U2 L' F' R2 F' R2 D2 F2 B R2 D2 B' @54072-05-19 13:40:00 
94. 7.56 B' D2 L2 B U D2 B2 U R' L2 U' F2 U' R2 D F2 B2 R2 @54072-05-19 21:26:40 
95. 8.24 U' R F' D F' R' B' R' D2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F R2 U2 D @54072-05-20 04:56:40 
96. 9.82 B2 L D2 L' U2 L' D2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B' F2 U' R2 B R2 F' L @54072-05-20 10:46:40 
97. 7.70 L2 F R2 U2 F U2 R2 F R2 D2 F D' B L' B2 U2 R D' F2 U R' @54072-05-20 17:43:20 
98. 9.06 D2 F' L2 R2 D U2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F U L' B2 D F @54072-05-21 21:46:40 
99. 10.55 L' U' R2 D2 B F2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 B' D2 F2 R U2 F' D R' D @54072-05-22 05:33:20 
100. 7.96 R F2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 L B U' B D U2 L' R' @54072-05-22 13:53:20 
101. 9.25 B' L2 F2 B2 L D R' D2 F' L2 F' L2 B' U2 F' D2 F' L @54072-05-22 19:43:20 
102. 9.20 U' L D F' B R L' U' B U2 R B2 L' F2 U2 R D2 B2 R' F2 U2 @54072-05-23 05:43:20 
103. 8.00 F' U L2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' B D R D2 L F' R2 D' B2 @54072-05-25 09:06:40 
104. 8.01 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 R D' F' D' F U' L U2 R2 F R' @54072-06-06 04:26:40 
105. 8.36 D2 B2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 D2 L F D U' B F U B U2 L B2 @54072-06-06 11:06:40 
106. 6.37 F2 U' L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D F D' B D L' F2 D' R B L @54072-06-06 19:26:40 
107. 6.63 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 U2 R' B D' L2 U' L2 R U2 B R @54072-06-07 01:00:00 
108. 8.00 D F' U R2 F2 U' L F' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 D' @54072-06-07 09:36:40 
109. 5.97 L' D' B2 R2 U F L D2 R D' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 @54072-06-07 15:10:00 
110. 6.95 L F2 U2 B2 L U2 L D2 R' D2 U2 F2 D' B2 R' D' F' D' L D' F2 @54072-06-07 22:23:20 
111. 6.46 D2 L2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 B F2 D2 R2 B' U L F2 L2 B F2 R' U2 @54072-06-08 06:26:40 
112. 7.83 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 R F2 D2 B' D2 L2 U B L' D B2 D2 @54072-06-08 13:06:40 
113. (5.60) R' D2 U2 F U2 B2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F U F2 R U2 B' F2 R @54072-06-08 23:06:40 
114. 7.49 B2 U' D2 R' B L' B L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 F' L2 B L2 @54072-06-09 08:00:00 
115. 6.62 F' L' B2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 U2 L U2 R U B L B2 U R' F2 @54072-06-09 14:23:20 
116. 7.10 F2 D2 L' D2 L U2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 R' D' U L' B' F2 U2 F U' B2 @54072-06-09 22:10:00 
117. 8.58 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D' U B R2 U' L' D' F2 R' U' B F @54072-06-10 06:30:00 
118. (5.81) R2 F2 U2 F' R' D' L' F B D2 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 B L2 D F' @54072-06-10 14:16:40 
119. 7.10 U R' D R2 F' L2 F U2 B U2 R2 B' R2 B2 R D' B L' R' D' R' @54072-06-10 20:56:40 
120. 6.88 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 L' U F D' L B' L2 R U2 F' @54072-06-12 18:30:00 
121. 6.55 L2 U' L' F' R L2 D' B' U' B2 R2 B2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 L B2 @54072-06-13 03:56:40 
122. 6.89 B2 L' B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' R2 L B' U' B' R2 B2 L2 @54072-06-13 11:26:40 
123. 7.85 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U F2 B R' U2 F L R F' D2 L' @54072-06-13 18:40:00 
124. 6.59 U' L U B2 U F2 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 D2 B L D2 U R2 B' L2 @54072-06-14 02:43:20 
125. 8.24 D' F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' B U' L B' U L2 F2 D R2 @54072-06-14 09:40:00 
126. 7.21 F' B U2 R B' D' L B2 U2 R2 U R2 D R2 D L2 U2 B2 D B U @54072-06-14 18:33:20 
127. 7.54 F' R D F' U2 L' U2 B U L2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L' @54072-06-15 02:36:40 
128. 6.43 D2 F' D2 B L2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B L' F2 R U2 R @54072-06-15 09:00:00 
129. 6.45 D2 B F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' D' R' D2 U' R' F' D' L' D' L @54072-06-15 17:53:20 
130. (5.85) L' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F D2 B' U2 R' D B L2 U2 L2 F2 U @54072-06-16 02:13:20 
131. 6.13 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 F U2 R2 F L2 U L' B' D B D L2 B' U2 R' @54072-06-17 11:00:00 
132. (5.66) B' R' U2 R B2 L' D2 R2 D2 U2 L' B2 R2 D' B R' B2 U B' D L' @54072-06-17 18:13:20 
133. 7.27 R' F' U' F R' L2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 D R2 L2 B2 U' @54072-06-18 00:20:00 
134. 7.36 U' B' D' R' B' R F R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 R F2 @54072-06-19 02:10:00 
135. 6.93 F2 L F2 L' U2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 F' D R' F2 L2 D' F R2 D @54072-06-19 09:56:40 
136. 7.22 D2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 F L2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 @54072-06-19 18:16:40 
137. 5.86 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 B R D U R' B' D2 R2 U @54072-06-20 03:26:40 
138. 6.81 F2 R2 B D2 B D2 F' L2 U2 B R F D2 B2 L2 D' B' F L' @54072-06-20 10:23:20 
139. 7.43 F R' U' D' L2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 B L2 B L F2 @54072-06-20 18:10:00 
140. 8.56 L2 D2 B2 R B D L2 F R L2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 B D2 L2 F2 @54072-06-21 08:20:00 
141. 6.12 D F' B' R2 U L U' R' U B2 U2 D2 R L2 D2 F2 R L2 U2 R @54072-06-21 17:46:40 
142. 6.40 U2 B U2 F U2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' D' F L B' R2 D' R U B2 @54072-06-21 23:53:20 
143. 6.14 L B2 U2 R' U2 R B2 R' F2 U2 R' B' U L R D2 B' D' L2 F @54072-06-22 06:00:00 
144. 7.87 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' R' D R F R' U B2 @54072-06-22 12:56:40 
145. 7.35 U' R' F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D B U' L' R' B2 D2 B D2 @54072-06-22 20:10:00 
146. 6.43 L' B L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 R' F L B' U F2 D' U2 @54072-06-23 04:13:20 
147. 7.52 U B2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U R' D B U' R2 U' F2 D' R' @54072-06-23 12:00:00 
148. 7.67 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 U' R' D' F U B' U F' D @54072-06-23 19:46:40 
149. 7.92 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R' U' B R2 U2 L R' D L' @54072-06-24 06:03:20 
150. 7.45 R U F2 B' R D R' L F2 B D2 F' B2 D2 R2 L2 F L2 U2 L @54072-06-24 14:23:20 
151. (5.71) F2 L F' R' B' U2 F R2 U L2 F U2 R2 F L2 B R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 @54072-06-24 21:03:20 
152. 5.97 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D U L2 U' F2 R2 F L' R B U2 F' D' R2 F' @54072-06-25 07:53:20 
153. 6.79 F' L' D' B' U' D' F R F' U2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 L F2 R D2 F2 @54072-07-01 17:46:40 
154. 7.50 R D' F2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' F' L U R' F' D2 @54072-07-02 11:33:20 
155. 5.96 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L D L' B U L R2 B2 L2 B' @54072-07-02 20:10:00 
156. 7.10 R' U2 L' R U2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 D R B F D' L2 D R' B' @54072-07-03 02:50:00 
157. 7.32 R' B L2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 D' B2 L' B' R B' L R @54072-07-03 18:06:40 
158. 7.60 U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B' L' U2 B2 L' D2 L' D U R' @54072-07-04 01:53:20 
159. 7.50 F2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 D F2 D R2 D R2 B2 U2 L' B L D2 R B' L @54072-07-04 08:50:00 
160. 7.28 F D' F2 D F2 D' L B' D B' U2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 D2 @54072-07-04 17:10:00 
161. 6.25 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' F L2 F L' U2 B R' U R2 @54072-07-04 23:33:20 
162. 8.57 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 L2 D2 R B2 D' U' B L B' R' U2 @54072-07-05 06:30:00 
163. 6.22 R F' L2 F D B' L B U F L2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 @54072-07-05 14:33:20 
164. 6.91 R' U B2 L2 F L2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 L' F' R' F2 D' F2 R' @54072-07-06 01:40:00 
165. 7.58 F2 U R2 D2 R' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R F' L2 @54072-07-06 15:00:00 
166. 6.61 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' B U F L2 D2 L B' R2 @54072-07-07 00:10:00 
167. 6.63 L F' B' U' R2 D' R F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 R' D' @54072-07-07 08:13:20 
168. (5.70) L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 L2 U' B2 D' B L' R U F' D L @54072-07-07 16:33:20 
169. (3.97) R2 B R2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 U R2 B' F' L' F' D L' F2 @54072-07-07 23:30:00 
170. 5.87 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 U' L2 U' R B L R D B D2 @54072-08-23 23:33:20 
171. (5.32) D2 F2 L U' R' F' B R U F2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R2 L U2 @54072-08-24 18:10:00 
172. (5.55) F2 U D2 R F2 R' D2 R D2 U2 R F2 R2 B L D' F2 R F' U @54072-08-25 18:53:20 
173. 5.91 F' R2 F2 L' D B' L F2 R B' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B D2 B' U2 @54072-08-26 08:46:40 
174. (4.68) D' F U' R' L D' F R' B D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 D2 @54072-08-26 19:53:20 
175. (5.69) L' U' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' U' B' R' D2 U2 R' B' @54072-08-27 21:10:00 
176. (4.43) F R' F2 D' R U R2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 @54072-08-29 04:00:00 
177. (5.08) D2 B2 D R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U L' F' U2 B' D' L2 B' U2 B R @54072-08-31 21:33:20 
178. (5.15) B L' U' D' F B' L F2 U' F2 D R2 U' F2 B2 U B2 R2 D' R D' @54072-09-02 15:13:20 
179. (4.82) B2 R U2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 L F2 L' B2 F' U' L D F R F L F' @54072-09-03 02:36:40 
180. 5.88 D' B2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U' F U2 L B R' B' F' L' B2 L2 @54072-09-04 23:03:20 
181. (5.71) L' B D2 R2 B R2 F U2 B D2 L2 U2 D' F2 L' D2 F R D R2 @54072-09-05 16:00:00 
182. 9.58 F R U2 L F2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 R' U' R B' L2 F' R' U R @54074-04-11 17:03:20 
183. 9.68 L2 D' U R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 F D L' D2 F R' D' L B' R2 @54074-04-12 00:50:00 
184. 9.26 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L' U R2 U2 B2 U2 L' R' @54075-09-12 20:30:00 
185. 8.60 L' B L R2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U R2 B' U' L R' D' B' U @54075-09-14 13:53:20 
186. 8.18 B2 L B2 R' U2 L B2 L' U2 L' R' B2 D' L B' F R' U' L2 F' @54075-09-18 03:26:40 
187. 10.60 L R2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 F2 L' D' F' R D2 B' R F' @54075-09-18 10:06:40 
188. 10.94 B2 D B2 L B L2 U2 L' U F2 R2 B2 U R2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 R @54077-02-21 08:53:20 
189. 7.83 D F U2 L2 D' F D2 R U F2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 D B2 D2 @54077-02-21 17:30:00 
190. 9.62 F' B U' F' L B D L F2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F L' D @54077-02-21 23:20:00 
191. 8.48 U2 R D2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U' R' F R2 F R2 D2 R D @54077-02-22 09:20:00 
192. 9.02 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F' R2 F U' B2 L B2 L2 U' R2 D F @54077-02-22 16:00:00 
193. 10.27 D2 B2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 D' U' F2 B L' R2 B' F R F' L B D' @54077-12-19 03:13:20 
194. 8.96 U2 F2 R' U' D2 L' B2 R' F U2 L2 B U2 F' R2 B2 R2 B2 L @54077-12-19 12:23:20 
195. 9.78 F D' F' B2 R' U2 F2 B U' F' B U2 B' L2 B' R2 B R2 @54077-12-19 21:16:40 
196. 10.79 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F D' R B' U2 F L' F2 U @54077-12-20 04:13:20 
197. 10.15 U2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F' U B' F2 D2 U' B' F' @54077-12-20 13:40:00 
198. 10.05 R2 U' L' B2 F' D2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R' F D2 F2 U2 @54077-12-20 20:03:20 
199. 10.48 U2 F' R2 B U2 F' D2 B L2 B' R2 F' L' R F2 D F' L' U' L F' @54077-12-21 04:23:20 
200. 8.10 L2 R2 D2 B L2 F' U2 F L2 B' D B U' F R2 U' R' B F @54077-12-21 12:10:00 
201. 8.95 B' R2 D' R U' L U D' L' F D2 F' U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 @54077-12-22 07:36:40 
202. (5.73) U B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 F2 L' B' D L B2 D L' D' B @54077-12-22 19:00:00 
203. 10.81 U F B U D L' D' L2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 L' D @54077-12-23 03:03:20 
204. 11.51 F R F R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 B2 U F' R D' L B' L' U @54077-12-23 10:33:20 
205. 7.10 R2 F' D' L' U' F' B2 L F' U2 B D2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 F B D2 @54077-12-23 20:16:40 
206. 9.81 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F U2 L B2 R2 B' R' U2 B @54077-12-24 06:16:40 
207. 9.95 R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U L D F D L2 R2 F' D' U2 @54077-12-24 15:26:40 
208. 9.91 L' D' R2 F2 U' F' B2 D' L' U2 L B2 L U2 L' D2 B2 L2 U2 L' @54077-12-24 21:33:20 
209. 9.02 F D' L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 L R' D L B2 U2 B' F @54077-12-25 10:53:20 
210. 8.91 R2 B L F L B' D F D L2 U' F2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 @54077-12-25 17:50:00 
211. 10.98 F' R' F2 B' R U' F2 U2 L' F U D' R2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 @54077-12-26 01:53:20 
212. 11.16 D' B R' B2 L2 D2 U2 L D2 L B2 R' D2 U2 B F' L' R' D' F R' @54077-12-26 09:56:40 
213. 8.88 F U' F R' U F' R D B L' U2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 R F2 R' D2 @54077-12-27 02:36:40 
214. 9.90 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' U' F2 R' D' L' D R2 U' @54077-12-27 14:16:40 
215. 9.25 F R2 D R L' B U F R' F2 R U2 F2 L' D2 L D2 F2 L F2 D' @54077-12-27 22:53:20 
216. 8.91 B2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F L2 R' F' D F2 L' R D' F' R2 U' @54077-12-28 06:06:40 
217. 10.36 D2 F' D2 B R2 B' D2 B F2 R2 U2 F' D' F U R U2 L' D L' F' @54077-12-28 12:46:40 
218. 9.92 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' R D' B' R2 F2 D U L F L @54077-12-28 18:53:20 
219. 9.57 U L' B2 U2 L2 B F' R2 U2 L D' F L' U2 F D2 L @54077-12-29 02:56:40 
220. 10.77 F B U2 L' F2 L F U B2 D2 R F2 R B2 U2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 U' @54077-12-29 12:56:40 
221. 6.69 U' R' B2 U R2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 F U2 R' D2 L F R2 @54077-12-30 00:03:20 
222. 11.33 B' R B U' L U2 B D F2 U' B2 D' B2 D' B2 U B2 D2 B2 L' D @54077-12-30 09:46:40 
223. 11.21 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 F2 D' L' U' L2 D2 F' R' B' U' L2 @54077-12-30 18:23:20 
224. 9.36 L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D' R' U2 B' R B F D' U' R D' @54077-12-31 01:53:20 
225. 10.85 U2 F' B2 U2 R F' R F2 U' L2 U' D L2 D R2 L2 D' R F' @54077-12-31 17:26:40 
226. 8.70 B' L B' D R' D B2 R F U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U D2 F2 U' B2 @54078-01-01 00:23:20 
227. 9.64 D2 B2 U2 B D2 B U2 R2 B' L2 F R D' B2 U R2 D' B' D' @54078-01-01 17:53:20 
228. 9.15 L2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' R' F' L F' L2 R D L' D @54078-01-02 01:40:00 
229. 10.08 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R B D R B L' U2 B2 U' R' @54078-01-02 08:36:40 
230. 9.79 D' L' B' U' R L B U' B' L2 U L2 U R2 B2 U' D' F2 B2 U' @54078-01-02 15:16:40 
231. 11.60 R F R' F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 B F' L' D U' R' U2 @54078-01-02 23:20:00 
232. 7.84 R2 U R F2 B' R' D2 F2 L B' R2 U' L2 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 D F2 @54078-01-03 06:33:20 
233. 10.20 D' B L' F' U2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B F2 D2 L' R' D' L B2 D U' @54078-01-03 16:50:00 
234. 9.12 B' R' B2 D2 R U2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' U' B F' U' R2 U2 F R' @54078-01-04 00:36:40 
235. 9.60 R2 B' U F2 R' U' L B U R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 R B2 R2 @54078-01-04 07:00:00 
236. 8.57 R U' R L2 F' L2 B D2 B U2 F2 D2 B' L2 D R' B' L U' F2 D @54078-01-04 15:20:00 
237. 10.02 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 L U2 R' U2 F' U R' U' B U' R' D B @54078-01-04 22:33:20 
238. 9.47 D2 L2 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 D' F' R2 D2 B F R D' B2 @54078-01-05 06:36:40 
239. 8.57 B R2 U2 B U2 F D2 B U2 B U2 F2 D R' F D' L' F' U2 B2 L2 @54078-01-05 16:20:00 
240. 9.45 F' U' F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R' B L B' U' R F' U' @54078-01-06 01:46:40 
241. 10.19 U' R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 R' F2 L B D' B2 L2 U F2 @54078-01-12 03:03:20 
242. 9.99 B' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 L F R2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 L' U @54078-01-12 09:43:20 
243. 9.08 F' L B' D' R2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' R F' L B2 L' U @54078-03-02 14:16:40 
244. 10.90 D2 L' R2 U2 B D2 F R2 U2 F' L2 B' D' R B' L2 F D2 U' @54078-03-02 21:30:00 
245. 8.81 D B2 U2 R2 F B' L' U R2 B2 U' D' L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D2 B U @54080-08-12 23:26:40 
246. 9.59 U' B' D' F' B' R D' B D' R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 D' F2 U2 B @54080-08-13 08:53:20 
247. 10.54 U R L' D' F U' L U2 D2 R2 F' L2 B U2 F D2 B L2 F' U' F' @54080-08-13 15:50:00 
248. 8.83 D B2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 L2 R D2 L U' B2 U B' D @54080-08-13 22:46:40 
249. 9.21 U2 F' R' B' R' B' L F2 R' F2 B2 U L2 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 @54080-08-14 06:33:20 
250. 9.38 U F B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U L2 F2 D U L2 U' L' B' R' F2 L R' U' @54080-08-14 12:40:00 
251. 8.56 R' F' R2 D' R2 F2 U B2 D F2 D F2 U' B' D L' R' D L' R2 @54080-08-14 20:10:00 
252. 8.50 L U2 L' U R2 U2 F D F' R2 B L2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 @54080-08-15 05:53:20 
253. 8.06 D L' D2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 U2 L2 R2 B' L U F2 U B' L2 R @54080-08-15 12:16:40 
254. 8.64 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' B F D' U2 L F' D' U R' F @54080-08-15 20:53:20 
255. 8.95 D2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 D F R D U R2 F' L2 F2 R2 @54080-08-16 04:06:40 
256. 9.10 U2 D L' B2 L U R' D L' R2 U2 D2 F U2 L2 F B2 D2 F2 D2 @54080-08-16 11:53:20 
257. 7.90 F D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 L' F' L D' B' U2 L U @54080-08-16 18:16:40 
258. 8.06 U' R U2 F U' D2 B' D B U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 @54080-08-17 03:43:20 
259. 7.81 L B' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F' D U' R' F' U2 @54080-08-17 13:26:40 
260. 8.27 B D2 B' R D L D' F U' F2 U2 F D2 R2 F R2 D2 F L2 U2 F2 @54080-08-17 20:40:00 
261. 8.84 L2 F2 L' D' B2 R B2 U L F R2 U2 R2 L2 F D2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 @54080-08-18 03:36:40 
262. 10.03 F' U' D2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 R B2 U2 R2 B' L' R B2 F' D' B @54080-08-18 20:16:40 
263. 10.24 F2 L2 R2 D F2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R' F2 D B' F R D' U2 F2 D2 @54080-08-19 02:56:40 
264. 10.21 R' L2 B L2 F' R2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' R' B' U2 L R2 B2 U @54080-08-19 11:00:00 
265. 7.54 D2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 F L2 F L' U' B' U B2 D B D B @54080-08-19 18:30:00 
266. 7.61 D' L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U L2 U' B' D' R2 F' D' L2 U2 L' U' R @54080-08-20 02:33:20 
267. 7.43 B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' L2 F D2 B R F D L' R2 @54080-08-20 08:56:40 
268. 8.93 D' F' D F U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F R2 D L F2 R U L D @54080-08-20 21:26:40 
269. 7.59 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F L' B R2 D' R U2 R2 U L' @54080-08-21 04:23:20 
270. (5.11) B R B L' B D F' R' F2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 F D' @54080-08-21 14:56:40 
271. 8.20 F B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 B' L' B' L F D2 R F' @54080-08-21 23:16:40 
272. 9.09 B2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 R' F2 L B2 U2 R2 B U' F2 D U' B2 R2 U2 @54080-08-22 07:36:40 
273. 10.72 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' L' F' L2 R F2 D2 B2 U @54080-08-22 18:10:00 
274. 9.30 F U' R' F B' R F2 B' R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' B2 L U2 R' @54080-08-23 02:30:00 
275. 8.02 R2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 D' L U' B U' R' F L' R' U' B' @54080-08-23 10:50:00 
276. 7.04 L2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D' U R F L D B U' R B2 U' @54080-08-23 18:36:40 
277. 8.07 U2 F2 R U R2 D B2 D2 R2 U B2 D L2 B F' D' U2 L' F' U @54080-08-24 02:40:00 
278. 7.24 F2 D' F2 L2 B L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' F' U2 R2 U' L' F U F' R U2 @54080-08-24 21:00:00 
279. 7.17 D' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F' L B2 F2 U' L' F2 R' D B' @54080-08-25 05:03:20 
280. (4.87) B U R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 F D F2 L2 F L' D' F' @54080-08-25 12:50:00 
281. 8.35 F R2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 R U' F R' D2 U L2 R' @54080-08-26 09:23:20 
282. 9.32 R B2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 U B D' L' U' R' U' B F' @54080-08-26 20:13:20 
283. 7.44 U2 R2 B L2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 B2 F' L R U F D L' D U F @54080-08-27 02:20:00 
284. 9.97 F2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 L2 B R2 D R U2 F2 U B' F U L' R @54080-08-27 09:16:40 
285. (4.76) D B' L2 F' R2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F U' F2 L R' F2 D R2 B @54080-08-27 17:03:20 
286. 6.67 D R D' B L B2 R' U B2 U' R2 U B2 U' F2 D R2 B' U2 @54080-08-28 00:33:20 
287. 7.24 R2 U' L D R' B2 D2 R B' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 D2 R' U2 D2 R2 @54080-08-28 07:46:40 
288. 7.54 F2 D2 B D' L2 D F2 U R2 B2 L2 U F2 R' D' B2 U' B' L2 R2 @54080-08-28 19:26:40 
289. 7.47 D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 F D2 B U2 D' B2 U L R D' B' D' R' @54080-08-29 02:40:00 
290. 8.23 R' B' L' F U D' F' L' F' L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 F2 @54080-08-29 11:00:00 
291. 5.88 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U' L D' F R B' F2 L2 D' F' @54080-08-29 19:36:40 
292. 7.31 F D B U2 R2 B' U2 F U2 B' R2 F' L U' B2 D2 B2 U2 B' @54080-08-30 02:00:00 
293. 8.89 U' B L B' U2 F' D' F R' L2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F @54080-08-30 10:20:00 
294. 7.22 F L2 U B2 L U2 F' L' D' R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F @54080-08-30 17:50:00 
295. 9.84 U F2 R D2 L' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L' U L2 B' R2 U' R F D' F2 @54080-08-31 02:10:00 
296. 8.73 L2 D' R' U2 F B' U F2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R D' @54080-09-01 22:03:20 
297. (5.33) D L2 B R2 U2 F' L2 B U2 B D2 F U L2 R' D2 L' D U2 B D @54080-09-18 09:20:00 
298. 8.72 L F' L D2 L' D' L B2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 L2 B' D2 R B2 @54080-09-18 17:06:40 
299. 10.42 R' D F' U' L B' D L' U2 L B2 L B2 L2 U2 L' F2 D @54080-09-18 23:30:00 
300. 9.67 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F' U2 L2 R2 B U2 F' D' R2 U2 B' F L' B U' B' @54080-09-19 07:16:40 
301. 9.82 R' F2 L F2 D2 L' B2 L B2 F2 U2 R' B' L2 U B F R2 U F2 U @54080-09-19 14:30:00 
302. 9.00 L' D B R U2 R' F U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L F' @54080-09-19 22:16:40 
303. 10.50 R L' U D' F U D2 R' B R2 D' L2 U D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U @54080-09-20 07:10:00 
304. 10.91 B' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R2 F R' B2 D' B R' D2 L @54080-09-20 15:46:40 
305. 8.75 L' D2 R' F' B2 R U' R2 D L U2 R' F2 L U2 R D2 B2 L' B2 D2 @54080-09-20 23:00:00 
306. 10.40 L D2 R' F B2 R2 B2 L' U' B U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 @54083-05-20 08:03:20 
307. 10.16 F R2 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' F2 R B2 R2 B' D' R F' D2 U B2 R' @54083-05-20 15:50:00 
308. 9.08 R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 F' D' R2 D' B L' B' R2 U' F @54083-05-20 23:36:40 
309. 8.87 D2 F2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 U R B2 F D2 B' R2 U R' @54083-05-21 07:06:40 
310. 10.94 U L F' B2 D L2 B U D R2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 L' U' @54083-05-21 14:53:20 
311. 8.45 U2 L F2 R D B L B2 U2 B U2 F' U2 D2 B' L2 F L2 U' L @54083-05-22 07:33:20 
312. 8.85 D2 R' D L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 D F2 R F' L' F D R2 B' @54083-05-22 15:20:00 
313. 9.61 U2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U L F U' B' F2 L' B' U B' @54083-05-22 23:23:20 
314. 9.11 R' U2 F L2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R B' D' L2 F2 L2 F U2 @54083-05-23 07:26:40 
315. 9.03 F' R2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 L' R2 B2 R2 D B2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 @54083-05-23 19:23:20 
316. 11.06 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R U2 B F' R' B' D' L U' L2 @54083-05-24 08:10:00 
317. 9.84 D2 L' U L U2 B' U' B R2 F' D2 F L2 D2 B U2 F R2 D F' @54083-05-24 16:13:20 
318. 10.01 U' R' F D F' U' D2 F U2 B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B @54083-05-24 23:26:40 
319. (12.18) U' L2 D F2 D' B2 D U2 L2 U2 L2 B L' D R B' L2 U2 L2 @54083-05-25 07:30:00 
320. 8.54 F L U F' D2 B' U2 R2 F D2 L D' F L' D U B2 @54083-05-25 16:06:40 
321. 11.24 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 L' U2 R2 B' U L2 U2 B' U2 B2 F2 R @54083-05-25 23:20:00 
322. 10.15 L2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U L2 D' L' D L2 F R2 F' D2 U B L' @54083-05-26 16:50:00 
323. 8.37 L2 B U' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' F L2 R' F L2 D2 @54083-05-27 00:36:40 
324. 7.81 D' R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U' L2 R2 F' D L' U F D L' B2 L' @54083-05-27 10:36:40 
325. 9.45 L' U2 B R' D2 R2 B L U' B2 U D L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B @54083-05-27 17:50:00 
326. 9.43 R U' F L2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F2 U' B' D B' R' U F @54083-05-28 03:33:20 
327. (12.39) F' R B2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F D' F D U2 B L @54083-05-28 09:56:40 
328. 9.41 D' U2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 F D R U2 L D2 U B F' @54083-05-29 10:23:20 
329. 10.26 B R2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 R D2 L2 B' D R2 F2 U B' D R2 @54083-05-29 18:26:40 
330. 9.58 R' B' F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U L2 U B' U' R' U' R' B2 R @54083-05-30 23:20:00 
331. 11.32 F2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 R2 B R2 B' R2 D B' F2 L' D' B' U R @54083-05-31 08:13:20 
332. 10.04 R2 D' R B D R' D' L F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B' @54083-05-31 16:33:20 
333. 8.85 U' F' U2 L' R' B2 R U2 R U2 F2 D2 R B' U' F L2 D2 B' U R' @54083-05-31 23:46:40 
334. 11.43 U' B L2 B' F2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F2 R D' R F' D' U2 R F2 @54083-06-01 07:00:00 
335. 10.15 B2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B D L' B2 F D L' D' R2 U' @54083-06-01 14:46:40 
336. 10.84 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 R D2 F L2 U' B2 F L2 B @54083-06-02 00:30:00 
337. 11.73 L2 D2 L2 B D2 F D2 F R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B' F L F2 R' F U' F @54083-06-02 09:06:40 
338. 10.69 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 B F' R U2 L2 F D U2 B' U @54083-06-02 18:16:40 
339. 6.74 R F D2 R' B D2 B D' R F2 U F2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D' @54083-06-03 00:40:00 
340. 6.46 B U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 F R2 D2 L2 D R' B' R' F' L R B D2 @54083-06-03 07:36:40 
341. 10.65 B L2 D R U' B D B2 D2 F L2 F U2 D2 B D2 F R2 D @54083-06-06 04:13:20 
342. 8.87 U' F2 R B R' D F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D F2 U L F' @54083-06-06 13:06:40 
343. 9.15 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 L U2 B U' B2 F2 L F' D2 F @54083-06-06 20:36:40 
344. (12.03) L D2 U2 R B2 L U2 L B2 L2 U L2 D2 R' D' F2 R B' D2 @54083-06-07 05:30:00 
345. 9.71 D' F2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B' D' B2 D L B2 F' R2 U' @54083-06-07 13:00:00 
346. 11.08 B L2 B2 L' B2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R2 B L2 D' L2 F R F2 D' @54083-06-08 00:23:20 
347. 9.34 F R' B' L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 U F2 U F2 R' D F2 U2 L B' L2 @54083-06-08 08:26:40 
348. 10.76 U F2 L F2 B2 U2 D' F' U' L2 U D2 B2 D B2 L2 D R2 U F @54083-06-09 01:23:20 
349. 9.57 U2 F U' R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L' U2 B' D B R' F' D2 @54083-06-09 08:53:20 
350. 11.67 D2 F2 L2 R D2 L' U2 B2 F2 U2 L' U B2 U2 R2 B D' F' L B2 @54083-06-09 16:56:40 
351. 10.57 D2 B R2 B' F2 U2 B R2 D' U R' D B2 L' F U2 L2 U' @54083-06-10 02:23:20 
352. 10.60 D B' L' D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 L2 R' D2 L U' B' U' B2 @54083-06-10 09:36:40 
353. 9.89 B2 F2 U' R2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R F' R2 D F2 D2 L U R' B' @54083-06-10 18:46:40 
354. 9.55 D2 U2 B' L2 F R2 U2 F U2 F U2 R B' D' R2 D2 U R' B' L2 @54083-06-11 02:00:00 
355. 10.97 F L2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 B U' R2 B L F' R2 B' @54083-06-11 08:23:20 
356. (12.14) R B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' L' U B2 D' L' R' F' L2 @54083-06-11 16:10:00 
357. 11.28 B2 L' R' B2 R F2 R F2 U2 B2 R2 B U2 F' R2 D F R B' U R' @54083-06-12 00:46:40 
358. 9.27 L2 F R D2 L U2 F' U' B' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 @54083-06-12 09:56:40 
359. 10.73 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 B R2 D B2 L' F R B' D2 @54083-06-12 16:36:40 
360. 9.08 U2 R F U B' D F R B U2 F2 R' B2 U2 R F2 U2 R' B2 U2 R2 @54083-06-13 02:20:00 
361. 11.75 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R' U' B R U2 B R2 D R @54083-06-14 13:53:20 
362. 10.38 B U F' R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D U' R F U B R D' F2 @54083-06-14 22:30:00 
363. 10.05 B U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D R F' U' L F U2 L' B' @54083-06-19 19:10:00 
364. 10.73 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R D' R2 B' D U R2 B R' U' @54085-10-30 20:06:40 
365. 10.66 U' R2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B' D2 F' R B L D L' B @54085-10-31 05:33:20 
366. 9.47 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 F D2 L2 U' L U2 F' L2 D2 F' D' @54085-10-31 13:03:20 
367. 8.56 B2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 B2 R D' B D' B' U' F L' D @54085-11-01 17:23:20 
368. 9.39 F2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L' F U' R' U' L B R F @54085-11-02 09:13:20 
369. 9.25 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 L2 B' L U2 F2 L2 R' D' F D @54085-11-02 15:20:00 
370. 11.74 L2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F' U R D2 L' R' U' R' F @54085-11-02 23:40:00 
371. 9.36 B' U2 R' D F' U L B U2 R2 L U2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U @54085-11-03 07:26:40 
372. 9.45 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 U2 F' U2 B' R' U L U2 L2 R F' R2 @54085-11-03 13:50:00 
373. 8.86 R F' R2 F D2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 F' L2 D' B U' R2 @54085-11-03 20:13:20 
374. 10.84 D R' D' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D U2 B U F' U R' F2 U R' @54085-11-04 03:00:00 
375. 10.04 D' R2 U2 F' R' U B' L' D F D2 F R2 F' U2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 @54085-11-04 11:03:20 
376. 8.70 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 F U2 B F' U2 L' D2 R' B' L F' D2 U L' @54085-11-04 18:16:40 
377. 11.69 F2 U B2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F D2 R' U' F2 R2 F' R U2 @54085-11-05 20:56:40 
378. 8.24 D2 R' L F D R B' U' F' D2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 F L @54085-11-06 08:20:00 
379. (11.96) R2 B2 L' U2 B' D L U R' U D F2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 @54085-11-06 13:53:20 
380. 9.83 F2 D' U F2 U B2 U' R2 U R' F' R2 U' L' F U2 B' L U' @54085-11-06 21:23:20 
381. 6.74 F2 D F2 U R B' R' L' F B2 R' F2 B2 U2 R U2 L D2 L @54085-11-07 06:16:40 
382. 9.54 U2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 R' U2 D' B F2 D U2 B2 R U' B F' @54085-11-07 12:06:40 
383. 9.09 F R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' B L R2 D B U' R' @54085-11-08 15:03:20 
384. 8.96 F D B' L' B U R' B' L' R2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 @54085-11-08 22:16:40 
385. 6.38 R2 F R U2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 R D' R U2 F2 @54085-11-10 04:33:20 
386. 8.74 B' L R2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F' L2 F L2 F' D L B D L' F2 D' @54085-11-11 08:36:40 
387. 8.28 U2 R F U' B R' D U2 R' B2 D2 L D2 F2 R' F2 R U2 D' @54085-11-12 10:43:20 
388. 9.55 U' B2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R' F2 L2 D B2 L R' D B U' R2 @54085-11-12 21:00:00 
389. 11.10 R' U2 B' R' D' F D2 R L' F U2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 @54085-11-13 03:56:40 
390. 9.74 B D' B D R' B' U F L D2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D' F2 L2 @54085-11-27 15:10:00 
391. 10.33 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 F2 D R' F2 U' R' B U' R' F' L' B @54085-11-27 22:56:40 
392. 10.15 B2 L' U2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 U2 D' B2 R D B' F2 R' F U' @54085-11-28 07:00:00 
393. 7.87 F2 R L' U' B' L2 F' U L B2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 @54085-11-28 14:30:00 
394. 9.15 L B' R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' R' D' B L R' F @54085-11-28 21:26:40 
395. 11.71 L F' U L' D' B' R U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 B @54085-11-29 04:40:00 
396. 8.89 D' F2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 L U2 R2 U' L2 F L' F U2 L2 @54085-11-29 11:53:20 
397. 9.70 B2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 U R' B2 D R' B2 U F2 @54085-11-29 18:16:40 
398. 10.51 F2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 R B2 R2 U2 R F L2 R2 U' R' F' R' D2 L' @54085-11-30 19:33:20 
399. 8.93 B R D R F' L D2 F' L2 F R2 F' D2 B' L2 B D2 B2 U L2 @54085-12-01 12:30:00 
400. 7.75 R' U2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R' F2 R F' U' L2 B2 @54085-12-01 18:36:40 
401. 9.60 D2 B2 L' F2 R D2 L' B2 R B2 R' F' D' B' F R' D B F R @54085-12-02 00:43:20 
402. 9.86 R D L2 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L' D F2 R D2 B' @54085-12-02 19:03:20 
403. 9.98 D2 R' F2 L' B D2 R' U' R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R B @54085-12-03 10:53:20 
404. 10.52 U F2 L2 B U2 B L2 F' U2 B2 F' D' R' U2 F L F2 D F2 U @54085-12-05 11:46:40 
405. 8.75 B2 L D L2 B' D2 B2 F' L2 B L2 R2 D2 B2 U L U B' F U' B' @54085-12-05 21:13:20 
406. 10.42 L2 F' R2 U R' L B R D B' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 B' U2 D2 @54085-12-06 11:06:40 
407. 10.39 L F D2 B' L B' D' F2 L' B L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 F R2 F2 @54085-12-06 17:30:00 
408. 8.36 F2 D2 L U B' L2 F' D B' L2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 D' @54085-12-07 02:23:20 
409. 8.96 R' U L2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B L' F2 L F2 U' B D' F @54085-12-07 16:33:20 
410. 9.68 B2 U' D' B D2 L' U' B2 D R D2 F2 B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R D2 R' @54085-12-08 06:10:00 
411. 9.50 U2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 L B2 L D2 R B L2 D R' U2 B2 F L2 U2 @54085-12-08 12:50:00 
412. 9.91 L' B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' R2 D2 U2 F2 U R' D2 U2 F L2 D2 L' @54085-12-09 13:50:00 
413. 9.69 L' U2 L2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' R2 D B' D2 L D2 F' D B2 U2 @54085-12-09 20:13:20 
414. 8.14 D2 F R L2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U B' R2 B' R' U R' D @54085-12-10 02:53:20 
415. 8.24 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 L B' F2 R' F' D F2 U B2 @54088-02-15 12:56:40 
416. 9.61 D2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B L2 U2 B' D2 L F L R2 D' L' R' F @54088-02-15 19:36:40 
417. 8.45 B2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 R' F2 R D F' D' R' B' L' U' R2 B @54088-02-16 02:33:20 
418. 10.20 U2 F' D F B L D' F' D2 R2 D2 R B2 R' D2 F2 L B2 D' @54088-02-16 09:30:00 
419. 6.78 F D' L' U' B' L2 B' L2 D R2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 F R' @54088-02-17 03:16:40 
420. 6.49 U' L R2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' U2 F U R' D2 F' U L D @54088-02-17 10:30:00 
421. (5.53) B2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 F' D2 L2 U2 D' R B D' U2 R B' D' R2 @54088-02-18 08:43:20 
422. 7.66 L' F L2 R2 F U2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 L' F' U' F2 L U B L' @54088-02-18 15:40:00 
423. 8.56 D2 F2 B' R' F2 D L2 B' L U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' @54088-02-18 22:03:20 
424. 9.18 L D2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D B2 U' B2 U B' U2 L B' R2 B' R' @54088-02-19 05:50:00 
425. 8.38 F2 U2 L B2 L' U2 R2 B2 R D' R' U2 F2 D B U' L F2 @54088-02-19 14:26:40 
426. (5.61) R2 U2 L U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R' B2 F L U2 F' R' B2 D' L2 R @54088-02-19 23:53:20 
427. (4.89) R2 D' L2 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D R F2 U' B' F2 D' B' @54088-02-20 06:16:40 
428. 6.80 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 R' D R D B L D F' L' R2 @54088-02-20 13:30:00 
429. 9.15 L2 B D L' U2 R2 B U' R' F2 L2 U D2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 @54088-02-20 19:20:00 
430. 10.18 F2 L' D2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U B' U F D B' U2 R2 @54088-02-21 03:23:20 
431. 9.72 L R2 D R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 F R' B' U L' U' F2 U' R' @54088-02-21 12:00:00 
432. 10.40 R U2 F L F' L D' L U2 D2 F B2 R2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 B L @54088-02-23 00:23:20 
433. 9.94 U R' D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F L2 F2 L D' B2 R D R2 F' D2 @54088-02-23 07:03:20 
434. 10.51 B' L2 F' D' F2 B R D B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 R' F @54088-02-24 02:13:20 
435. 10.43 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' L' F R' D2 R B D F2 @54088-02-24 09:26:40 
436. 10.89 L' D2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 F' D L2 D2 R B' D F D2 @54088-02-24 18:36:40 
437. 10.77 R F' D2 B R2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 U' B F2 R' B2 F' U @54088-02-25 04:20:00 
438. 10.62 L2 F D2 F' D2 F U2 F' U2 F' D B L R' F R' F U' F' U @54088-02-25 12:06:40 
439. 9.46 U2 B L2 B2 D L2 D L2 B2 F2 U' R2 L' U' B2 L' F U B2 F2 @54088-02-25 20:10:00 
440. 9.80 U' F2 U L' F2 U B' R2 U' D2 F2 U F2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 B L' @54088-02-26 02:50:00 
441. 6.58 B' L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B R2 F' D2 F U2 R D' L2 U F2 L' U2 @54088-02-26 08:23:20 
442. 8.51 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 L' R' D' F' L2 U' B' L2 D2 L @54088-02-26 15:53:20 
443. 10.55 R2 U F2 L U2 L F2 L U2 R2 B2 R B2 F2 U' R' B' R2 F' U F @54088-02-26 21:43:20 
444. 10.69 D L B' L D R' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R @54088-02-27 05:13:20 
445. 9.70 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 D' L2 U F' R' F2 R2 D' B2 @54088-02-27 12:10:00 
446. 8.49 B F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 F' L2 F' D2 U' L' B D2 R D B2 F' @54088-02-27 22:26:40 
447. 9.77 R' U R' D B' R2 B2 L D R2 L' U2 R U2 B2 U2 R2 L U2 F2 @54088-02-28 05:06:40 
448. 9.46 R' B2 R2 D' B' U' D R L2 F U2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 R' @54088-02-28 12:53:20 
449. 9.45 U' R' L' B' L2 F' U F' L2 B' L2 B U2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 R' U' @54088-02-28 19:33:20 
450. 10.67 R' F' D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 B F' L2 F R B2 R' B U' F' R F' L' @54088-02-29 03:03:20 
451. 8.15 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 D' R U2 R2 F' L F2 L U' F2 @54088-02-29 11:23:20 
452. 8.92 U2 R U2 B' U2 F' U F2 D2 F D2 R2 F D2 B U2 F D2 R2 L @54088-02-29 19:10:00 
453. 8.41 F2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D B' R U' R' D' L2 D L2 @54088-03-01 01:33:20 
454. 8.71 U' D2 F' D2 L' D R' U2 B R2 U2 R U2 D2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 L' @54088-03-01 07:40:00 
455. 9.65 R2 B D2 R2 B' F2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F D R' F2 U F2 @54088-03-01 14:36:40 
456. 11.43 D2 L' D2 B U2 F D2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 F' L' U' R U L' F D @54088-03-01 21:33:20 
457. (15.71) F' U B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U L2 D2 L2 R' D R' B L' U R2 F' @54088-03-02 05:53:20 
458. 11.49 U L2 U L F' D B2 L' U' L2 B L2 B' L2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 @54088-03-02 14:13:20 
459. 7.91 R2 D' R2 B D2 L' U' R' F' R' F2 L2 U F2 B2 L2 D L2 D B2 D' @54088-03-02 21:10:00 
460. 10.21 F' R' U F L B' R2 F2 U' D2 F R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' R2 L2 @54088-03-03 03:16:40 
461. 9.44 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U B2 F2 L' F' D2 L' D L' U' L' R @54088-03-03 10:46:40 
462. 8.35 R B L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 L' B F2 R F U R' U @54088-03-03 16:20:00 
463. 8.89 U2 R F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D B2 F2 U L B F U R' D2 R2 @54088-03-04 01:30:00 
464. 9.10 B2 U' R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U R B2 R B2 F2 L D2 B' @54088-03-04 08:43:20 
465. 7.75 L U2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' U' F' L B2 D' B2 U2 B R2 F2 @54088-03-04 16:46:40 
466. 7.26 F L2 B D2 U2 L F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 U' B' D' B2 L B' F @54088-03-05 00:50:00 
467. 6.97 F' U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 L' B L2 F U' L U @54088-03-05 08:20:00 
468. 9.97 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 R' F' D2 R2 D' R' D2 B F' L @54088-03-07 04:13:20 
469. 9.55 F2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 B' L2 F L2 D2 B2 R B U B' U' R U2 L' U' @54088-03-07 11:43:20 
470. 7.56 D' B D' F' R' L2 F2 D R B2 D2 B' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 @54088-03-07 23:40:00 
471. 10.06 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 R B' L' B' D2 F D2 U F' R' @54088-03-08 07:10:00 
472. 8.07 B2 D B' R L2 D L' D R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 F U2 B U2 @54088-03-08 14:40:00 
473. 9.34 R' D2 L' B2 L D2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 R U' F2 U2 F' D L' F' L2 B' @54088-03-08 22:10:00 
474. 6.31 L2 F' D2 R2 D' R' U' L R2 F R2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F @54088-03-09 06:46:40 
475. 7.50 B2 U2 L D2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 L B2 R' U' B' L' U' F2 U L' B D2 @54088-03-09 14:00:00 
476. 7.73 L F2 L' D2 L B2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 R B F2 D R' F' U2 R' D2 B @54091-10-20 13:03:20 
477. 8.55 L2 B' L2 B2 D' R2 L' B' R U D B2 D F2 U B2 U2 F2 @54091-10-20 20:00:00 
478. 8.30 U' B' R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 F' D F2 R D2 F U' L2 @54091-10-21 02:06:40 
479. 7.13 U2 F2 R' D2 L' U R' U F L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 @54091-10-21 11:00:00 
480. 10.13 U' F D F2 R2 F2 D F2 D L2 U2 F2 U' B' U B2 D2 L R B' R2 @54091-10-21 18:13:20 
481. 7.18 F2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 U B D U' F L' D F' L R2 @54091-10-22 01:10:00 
482. 9.85 L' F2 L2 B' U2 B R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F' U' L' B2 L' B D' R F2 @54091-10-22 08:06:40 
483. 8.56 D2 R2 D F2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U F' U R2 B D U' R D R B2 @54091-10-22 15:20:00 
484. 9.25 B U F' L2 D F2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D' R' D R F' D2 F2 L' @54091-10-23 03:50:00 
485. 8.77 L D' L' U2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 R' F2 D2 F U B' L B U2 L2 @54091-10-23 11:03:20 
486. 10.05 B2 R2 D2 B R L B R D2 F2 D R2 U R2 U' B2 U' R @54091-10-23 17:26:40 
487. 9.02 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 D L2 U2 F' L' D2 B R' B2 D L' U2 @54091-10-24 01:46:40 
488. 8.15 D2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 B R2 F' L F L D' B' F U R' B' @54091-10-24 09:33:20 
489. 8.83 D F' L2 U' R F2 D' F' R2 F2 L U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 L @54091-10-24 19:16:40 
490. 8.37 L2 B D2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R U F L' U' B' D2 L' D' R' @54091-10-25 02:46:40 
491. 7.14 B' R B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 D2 R B L' R' D2 L F @54091-10-25 10:00:00 
492. 9.51 F L' F L2 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B F U' F' D' F' L D2 B' @54091-10-25 16:40:00 
493. 7.05 B' D2 L' U' F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' F U' L' F R2 U2 R' @54091-10-26 11:50:00 
494. 8.30 R F2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' L F D' B' D' B2 R B D @54091-10-26 18:46:40 
495. 7.96 F2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 F' D' L' U2 F R F' D' R U' R2 @54091-10-27 03:56:40 
496. 9.83 U F2 R' U2 L2 U' F B2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 D @54091-10-27 10:36:40 
497. 8.75 B R B' R2 F L2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 F' D L' F' U2 B2 U2 R @54091-10-27 18:06:40 
498. 7.98 F2 L' R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 F U2 F' D2 R2 D' L2 B R2 D' L' B' @54091-10-28 04:23:20 
499. 8.10 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D L2 B2 D' B2 F' D B R D B L' B' D @54091-10-28 11:03:20 
500. 7.29 L B2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 R2 U' B D' U' B D2 F R B' @54091-10-28 18:00:00

i should change the title from road to sub 9 to road to sub 8

Comp tomorrow! I'll post my final goals here one last time.
Goals for SacCubing XI 2022

3x3: Sub 12 Average
Sub 9 Single

4x4: Sub 48 Average
Sub 40 Single

5x5: Sub 1:20 Average
Sub 1:10 Single

3x3 OH: Sub 25 Average
Sub 20 Single


----------



## gsingh (Mar 27, 2022)

3x3 round 1

not good at all


29.50 4x4 single which is pb but it wasnt official


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Comp tomorrow! I'll post my final goals here one last time.
> Goals for SacCubing XI 2022
> 
> 3x3: Sub 12 Average
> ...


Why are your goals so far away from your globals?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 27, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Why are your goals so far away from your globals?


yeah something's off about a person who claims to average sub10 on 3x3 getting a 13 average with no sub-10s. I've been there and I know how bad the nerves can be, but in my 15 round grind for sub-10 I only got an average over 12 once.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 27, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> yeah something's off about a person who claims to average sub10 on 3x3 getting a 13 average with no sub-10s. I've been there and I know how bad the nerves can be, but in my 15 round grind for sub-10 I only got an average over 12 once.


And a 5x5 average 25 seconds off


----------



## gsingh (Mar 28, 2022)

5x5 avg was 25 seconds off cuz i was using a non magnetic cube, as i had forgotten my mgc at home, and was also using redux, but my main method was yau. i risked using redux because i knew i would never get top 3 with max park, pual mahavi, and vaurun mohanraj there, and i am considering switching to it, but am still considerably slower with it
the non magnetic mfjs 5x5 also caused a lot of lock-ups and mess ups
3x3: yea i know i got a 13 avg in the first round, but it was mostly the nerves of my first round in 2 years
second round i got an 11 avg with 2 ten second solves, would have been a ten avg if not for a corner twists and lock ups on both the 14 and the 12.42
OH: the turning was alright, but my look ahead and solutions were so messed up because of the nerves. i couldnt focus on the solves at all.
4x4: at first it looked like it was going to be an okay average with a 43 and a 45, but then i messed up on cross edges and got a 57, and then did really bad centers with double parity which turned out not to be double parity at all, but i ha a flipped edge for f2l, so i had to do the parity alg again


----------



## Garf (Mar 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 5x5 avg was 25 seconds off cuz i was using a non magnetic cube, as i had forgotten my mgc at home, and was also using redux, but my main method was yau. i risked using redux because i knew i would never get top 3 with max park, pual mahavi, and vaurun mohanraj there, and i am considering switching to it, but am still considerably slower with it
> the non magnetic mfjs 5x5 also caused a lot of lock-ups and mess ups
> 3x3: yea i know i got a 13 avg in the first round, but it was mostly the nerves of my first round in 2 years
> second round i got an 11 avg with 2 ten second solves, would have been a ten avg if not for a corner twists and lock ups on both the 14 and the 12.42
> ...


Hey, it's alright man. Like you said, it has been two years since you have competed officially. Just take some deep breathes before your solves in the future and mentally prepare yourself, and you will be all set for your solves.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 28, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Hey, it's alright man. Like you said, it has been two years since you have competed officially. Just take some deep breathes before your solves in the future and mentally prepare yourself, and you will be all set for your solves.


thanks man. really appreciate it. the admins are considering removing my times on the ss forums though. they say my times are fake. ive convinced them to wait until next week when i go to my next comp. i hope to do better there.
they keep on bringing up faz posting fake times and somehow connecting that with me, although i really dont know what that has to do with me


----------



## Garf (Mar 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> thanks man. really appreciate it. the admins are considering removing my times on the ss forums though. they say my times are fake. ive convinced them to wait until next week when i go to my next comp. i hope to do better there.
> they keep on bringing up faz posting fake times and somehow connecting that with me, although i really dont know what that has to do with me


Well, home is where your butt is, right? Just bring calm nerves into the comp and you will do fine.
Look, I believe you average those times because of the advice you gave me. There is no way a slow guy would have thought of those. I would suggest doing an AO5 on cam of each event they believed you faked and sending it to the admin before you go to the comp, though.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 28, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Well, home is where your butt is, right? Just bring calm nerves into the comp and you will do fine.
> Look, I believe you average those times because of the advice you gave me. There is no way a slow guy would have thought of those. I would suggest doing an AO5 on cam of each event they believed you faked and sending it to the admin before you go to the comp, though.


An ao12 would be better


----------



## gsingh (Mar 31, 2022)

Mains and Goals for BASC 29 PM 2022:

3x3
Main: Gan 11 M Duo.
Tensions: Blue Thingy at 3, Clear Thingy at 3 Clicks.
Lube: Weight 5 in the Core, Weight 3, Mystic, and DNM-37 on the pieces.
Goal: Sub 10 Average, Sub 9 Single.

4x4
Main: Yj Mgc
Lube: Angstrom Gravitas, Dignitas, and DNM-37.
Goal: Sub 45 Average, Sub 40 Single.

Megaminx
Main: Qiyi Qiheng
Lube: Maru Lube
Goal: Sub 2:10 Average, Sub 2 Single.

Skewb
Main: Some old cubing classroom skewb
Lube: Idk some stuff put in here like 3 years ago i don't remember what.
Goal: I really don't care.


----------



## Garf (Mar 31, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Mains and Goals for BASC 29 PM 2022:
> 
> 3x3
> Main: Gan 11 M Duo.
> ...


Remember, stay calm, and focus on look-ahead. You do not want to be recognized as a liar on the forums.
Also, WTH are you using Maru for your mega? You need DNM, not maru. DNM is superior in every single aspect.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 31, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Remember, stay calm, and focus on look-ahead. You do not want to be recognized as a liar on the forums.
> Also, WTH are you using Maru for your mega? You need DNM, not maru. DNM is superior in every single aspect.


im using maru just because i needed something to test it in. ill probably clean it out and switch to dnm


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 31, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 3x3 round 1
> 
> not good at all
> View attachment 18934


that is 2 seconds faster than my pr


----------



## gsingh (Mar 31, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> that is 2 seconds faster than my pr


i watched your 12 second single. was that pr?

ima start grinding 4x4 now. also more 5x5


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 31, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i watched your 12 second single. was that pr?


yes it was the 11.9 at cal poly if that is what you mean


----------



## gsingh (Apr 3, 2022)

just relearned how to solve a squan for the third time


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 3, 2022)

Hey @gsingh do you have any tips to improve on 4x4? I really suck at it, I average around 1:20-30. My pb is 1:09
I watched a yau tutorial but I'm slow at using it (slower than redux) so do you have any tips to improve on that? Also can you give me some tips on how to sub-10 on 3x3?



gsingh said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-09
> single: 3.77
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Hey isn't this scramble JPerm's? I just watched his saddest 3x3 single video yesterday and I'm pretty sure that's his scramble. I mean the reconstruction solve is the exact same as his so.....


----------



## Timona (Apr 3, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hey isn't this scramble JPerm's? I just watched his saddest 3x3 single video yesterday and I'm pretty sure that's his scramble. I mean the reconstruction solve is the exact same as his so.....


Kinda looks like he's trying the scramble since he averages 8/9 normally. But still, that is some high TPS damn



Imsoosm said:


> Hey @gsingh do you have any tips to improve on 4x4? I really suck at it, I average around 1:20-30. My pb is 1:09
> I watched a yau tutorial but I'm slow at using it (slower than redux) so do you have any tips to improve on that? Also can you give me some tips on how to sub-10 on 3x3?


Im not @gsingh, but hey, murder me. What i worked on to get sub-1 was Cross edges, learnt half centers and excessive practice.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 3, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hey isn't this scramble JPerm's? I just watched his saddest 3x3 single video yesterday and I'm pretty sure that's his scramble. I mean the reconstruction solve is the exact same as his so.....


it is. i didnt watch his reconstruction until after the solve but still i didnt count it as a pb



Imsoosm said:


> Hey @gsingh do you have any tips to improve on 4x4? I really suck at it, I average around 1:20-30. My pb is 1:09
> I watched a yau tutorial but I'm slow at using it (slower than redux) so do you have any tips to improve on that? Also can you give me some tips on how to sub-10 on 3x3?


send me a vid of an ao5



Imsoosm said:


> but he's saying the scramble was generated randomly on cstimer and he called it a pb so.... isn't this a fake time??
> and the tps wasn't that high it was only 31 moves
> Brian Sun on youtube did a 2.63 on this solve.


i never said it was a pb or said it was a cstimer scramble


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> send me a vid of an ao5


no u



Spoiler



If you want us to believe you about your averages you should send some video examples to prove that you actually are that fast. Now we found out that you stole a scramble from a Jperm video and claim you got it from cstimer. That didn't help your case.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 3, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> Im not @gsingh, but hey, murder me. What i worked on to get sub-1 was Cross edges, learnt half centers and excessive practice.


i practiced cross edges and grinded solves. half centers is something i just started working on like 2 days ago


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> *Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-09*
> single: 3.77
> 
> Time List:
> ...





gsingh said:


> i never said it was a pb or said it was a cstimer scramble





gsingh said:


> You got me, all my times are fake and I amn't even sub 1:30 on 5x5


----------



## gsingh (Apr 3, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> no u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never clamed i got it from cs timer

@cuberswoop on cs timer you can INPUT SCRAMBLE. i have a session where i try out famous scrambles and find my solutions, then see what the famous cuber did. i find it to be a very good practice technique and makes my solutions better


"You got me, all my times are fake and I amn't even sub 1:30 on 5x5" i never said that



TheCubingCuber347 said:


> no u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will

10 average...not bad


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm watching BASC 29 PM live lol.
So far, gsingh has one sub-10 (9.88) in the first round. His average is 10.91.
The second round is live.



gsingh said:


> 10 average...not bad
> View attachment 18975


lol i was watching live

Well, congrats on being at the competition with a person breaking a wr.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> lol i was watching live


what is it streaming live on?


----------



## gsingh (Apr 4, 2022)

oh, i thought that you were watching the actual live video
yea i know about wca live


----------



## gsingh (Apr 4, 2022)

no i havent. im about to go in a couple of minutes


----------



## gsingh (Apr 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> ah ok
> good luck


thanks



Imsoosm said:


> were you there on the actual scene when max broke the 4x4 wr?


yes. i watched it happen


----------



## gsingh (Apr 4, 2022)

just finished round 2, which wasnt good, but everyone is distracted with max parks wr avg that had a timer reset

he got 3 sub 5's


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> TYMON'S WR IS GONE???????
> ITS BY 0.01 SECONDS HOW?
> MAX HAS 3 WRs IN ONE COMP?????


yep.Could have actually been even better than what it was.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 4, 2022)

could have been sub 5. ez


----------



## gsingh (Apr 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Well if you guys didn't know Tymon actually went VERY close to a 4.74 average. He had 2 sub 5's and one sub 5.1, and another one is sub-6.
> He got a 3.75+2 which ruined it and got 5.15 avg as a result.
> BUT WHAT HAPPENED WITH THE TIMER RESET??


so, what happened was he got a 4.80, but someone reset the timer before he had signed the card. so they were debating counting it as a dnf


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Well if you guys didn't know Tymon actually went VERY close to a 4.74 average. He had 2 sub 5's and one sub 5.1, and another one is sub-6.
> He got a 3.75+2 which ruined it and got 5.15 avg as a result.
> BUT WHAT HAPPENED WITH THE TIMER RESET??


The solve counted so Max has WR


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> who reset the timer though


sue them


----------



## gsingh (Apr 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> who reset the timer though


i think the judge


----------



## gsingh (Apr 5, 2022)

i just missed 6x6 pb single by 0.2 sec
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-05
single: 1:59.33

Time List:
1. 1:59.33 3Rw' Dw' Uw2 U' R2 B 3Uw2 B2 3Rw' L2 3Uw' 3Fw2 F 3Uw2 3Rw' Uw2 3Rw' Bw2 Dw2 R2 3Fw B' Uw' B2 Bw F Rw Lw' U L2 D' Rw' F' D U B2 Uw' U2 Fw Dw 3Uw D2 Bw' F Fw2 B' U2 3Rw D' L Rw2 Dw' L2 R' 3Rw2 3Uw' U2 Fw2 R 3Fw Uw2 Fw' B L2 Bw2 3Rw Fw Dw2 3Rw' R2 L' D L' Bw B2 3Fw2 3Rw Fw Bw' Dw @2022-04-05 13:25:19


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 5, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i just missed 6x6 pb single by 0.2 sec
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-05
> single: 1:59.33
> 
> ...


How are you so slow at 6x6 yet so fast at 5x5?


----------



## gsingh (Apr 5, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> How are you so slow at 6x6 yet so fast at 5x5?


i never practice 6x6 but i practice 5x5 way too much
i practice 7x7 even less so im even worse


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 5, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i never practice 6x6 but i practice 5x5 way too much
> i practice 7x7 even less so im even worse


People only practice certain big cubes and are automatically great at all of them. That's a lame excuse.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 5, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> People only practice certain big cubes and are automatically great at all of them. That's a lame excuse.


not really true. also im not that bad at 6x6, i average 2:20. i need more practice, which is what i will be doing for the next 2 weeks becase i have a comp with 5,6, and 7


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 5, 2022)

Could you record a few 5x5 solves and post it? A lot of people are thinking your times aren't legit, so this would clear that up


----------



## gsingh (Apr 5, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Could you record a few 5x5 solves and post it? A lot of people are thinking your times aren't legit, so this would clear that up


i will
ill post an ao5
anyone else want me to post any other solves, just for clarification that i actually average what i say i average?


----------



## gsingh (Apr 13, 2022)

so, i haven't posted the vid yet because my friend has my 5x5

But i have a new goal: get the mirror blocks world record


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> so, i haven't posted the vid yet because my friend has my 5x5
> 
> But i have a new goal: get the mirror blocks world record


What happened to having multiple 5x5s?


----------



## gsingh (Apr 13, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> What happened to having multiple 5x5s?


i have 2, the mgc and an old trash one that i dont want to use


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i have 2, the mgc and an old trash one that i dont want to use


We asked for a 5x5 average, we didn't ask for a *good* 5x5 average.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 13, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> We asked for a 5x5 average, we didn't ask for a *good* 5x5 average.


you wanted my 5x5 average for proof that i am really sub 1, right?
that is not happening with my other 5x5


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 13, 2022)

If you really used your trash 5x5 at your comp, then use your trash one and get similar times to your official times.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 13, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> If you really used your trash 5x5 at your comp, then use your trash one and get similar times to your official times.


sure. i will do it tomorrow im not doing 5x5 right now but 3x3


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 13, 2022)

@gsingh, just a reminder so that you don't "forget" to do 5x5 solves today.


----------



## Garf (Apr 13, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> @gsingh, just a reminder so that you don't "forget" to do 5x5 solves today.


Yeah.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> @gsingh, just a reminder so that you don't "forget" to do 5x5 solves today.


which method do you want me to use? redux is what i used in the comp, but i usually use yau


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 14, 2022)

gsingh said:


> which method do you want me to use? redux is what i used in the comp, but i usually use yau


Whatever you are fastest with


----------



## gsingh (Apr 14, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Whatever you are fastest with


@cuberswoop said that i should get similar times to what i got in the comp,
i get times that are about 25-35 seconds slower with redux then yau which makes me think he wants me to use redux because that is what i will get similar times to the comp times with


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 14, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @cuberswoop said that i should get similar times to what i got in the comp,
> i get times that are about 25-35 seconds slower with redux then yau which makes me think he wants me to use redux because that is what i will get similar times to the comp times with


If I'm correct, the reason he wants a video is because he thinks your times are fake. We don't doubt your comp times are real, we want to see a low 1:00 average like you were talking about


----------



## gsingh (Apr 14, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> If I'm correct, the reason he wants a video is because he thinks your times are fake. We don't doubt your comp times are real, we want to see a low 1:00 average like you were talking about


yesterday he said "If you really used your trash 5x5 at your comp, then use your trash one and get similar times to your official times."
he also said "We asked for a 5x5 average, we didn't ask for a *good* 5x5 average."
but ok, ill use yau which im faster with


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 14, 2022)

gsingh said:


> yesterday he said "If you really used your trash 5x5 at your comp, then use your trash one and get similar times to your official times."
> he also said "We asked for a 5x5 average, we didn't ask for a *good* 5x5 average."
> but ok, ill use yau which im faster with


Sounds good.


----------



## Garf (Apr 14, 2022)

gsingh said:


> yesterday he said "If you really used your trash 5x5 at your comp, then use your trash one and get similar times to your official times."
> he also said "We asked for a 5x5 average, we didn't ask for a *good* 5x5 average."
> but ok, ill use yau which im faster with


Alright, man, get those solves going. I want to see that speed.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 14, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Alright, man, get those solves going. I want to see that speed.


so, i did the solves. i cant attach the files here for some reason. i think its a school setting, as i use my school chromebook. ill try uploading to drive and sending as a drive link.


----------



## Garf (Apr 14, 2022)

gsingh said:


> so, i did the solves. i cant attach the fires here for some reason. i think its a school setting, as i use my school chromebook. ill try uploading to drive and sending as a drive link.


Don't make the same mistake as @cuberswoop and not checking the share settings.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm actually more interested in seeing a 3x3x3 OH average that's sub-15.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 14, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm actually more interested in seeing a 3x3x3 OH average that's sub-15.


 i average closer to 17. 14 average is my pb. i will post an oh average after this though


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 14, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i average closer to 17. 14 average is my pb. i will post an oh average after this though


Except for the fact that this one will never come.


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 15, 2022)

@gsingh where's the video?

BTW Even if you couldn't figure out how to upload you still should be telling people why you can't or aren't uploading it because that makes you more suspicious if you don't.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 15, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> @gsingh where's the video?
> 
> BTW Even if you couldn't figure out how to upload you still should be telling people why you can't or aren't uploading it because that makes you more suspicious if you don't.


sorry i didnt update yesterday. i tried a drive link, but couldnt share it with anyone outside of my school. but i will find a way to send it soon. somehow.


----------



## Garf (Apr 15, 2022)

gsingh said:


> sorry i didnt update yesterday. i tried a drive link, but couldnt share it with anyone outside of my school. but i will find a way to send it soon. somehow.


Just open the video link in a new tab, then go to the search bar, and copy the link. Then paste the link into here and post it. Then I will figure out a way to hack into it.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 15, 2022)

gsingh said:


> sorry i didnt update yesterday. i tried a drive link, but couldnt share it with anyone outside of my school. but i will find a way to send it soon. somehow.


What was the average? And just share by link, it's very easy.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 15, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> What was the average? And just share by link, it's very easy.


ill try that when i get home. cant right now because video player is blocked during school hours. the average was round 1:02-1:05 i think, ill check exactly what it was when cs timer gets unblocked


----------



## Timona (Apr 15, 2022)

starting to seem sus, ngl. I honestly believe you dont fake times, but then, avoiding posting times and all the excuses is sus


----------



## gsingh (Apr 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> starting to seem sus, ngl. I honestly believe you dont fake times, but then, avoiding posting times and all the excuses is sus


i understand how it seems suspicious, but i will post the solves here once i figure out how


----------



## Garf (Apr 15, 2022)

gsingh said:


> ill try that when i get home. cant right now because video player is blocked during school hours. the average was round 1:02-1:05 i think, ill check exactly what it was when cs timer gets unblocked


Wait, why would they block cstimer?
That's it. Time to learn how to hack successfully.


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 15, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Wait, why would they block cstimer?
> That's it. Time to learn how to hack successfully.


I learned from this and this. Both are free : D

EDIT: I'm serious, I actually did.

EDIT EDIT: Guys I'm not joking.


----------



## Marco Rouxbio (Apr 16, 2022)

Wait did you fake your 5x5 times or something?


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 16, 2022)

Marco Rouxbio said:


> Wait did you fake your 5x5 times or something?


Yes, he did.


----------



## Marco Rouxbio (Apr 16, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Yes, he did.


Why would he do that?! That's lying!


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 16, 2022)

Marco Rouxbio said:


> Why would he do that?! That's lying!


There are some bad people on the internet.


----------



## Garf (Apr 16, 2022)

Marco Rouxbio said:


> Wait did you fake your 5x5 times or something?





cuberswoop said:


> Yes, he did.





Marco Rouxbio said:


> Why would he do that?! That's lying!





cuberswoop said:


> There are some bad people on the internet.


What actually is happening is that @gsingh's results don't line up with what he averages at home. At home, @gsingh is sub-1, but at the comp he got 1:25-1:35, I believe. People are thinking that is faking his times to make himself look good. I don't believe it, but I want to see some solves to believe it.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 16, 2022)

Are u sire he faked solves


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 16, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Are u sire he faked solves


yes, no one forgets their main and remembers to bring their trash cube with them when they're going to a comp.


----------



## Garf (Apr 16, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> yes, no one forgets their main and remembers to bring their trash cube with them when they're going to a comp.


Trash cube probably a warm-up.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 16, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Trash cube probably a warm-up.


There is a lot of evidence that he is at least exaggerating how fast he is. 
1. Having a comp average that it 35 seconds slower than what you claim to be.
2. Claiming to use a different method that you are slower at in comp.
3. Getting 10 seconds faster in the space of 2 days.
4. Having a 4x4 average that is 10 seconds away from his supposed 5x5 global.
5. Still no video footage...


----------



## gsingh (Apr 16, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> What actually is happening is that @gsingh's results don't line up with what he averages at home. At home, @gsingh is sub-1, but at the comp he got 1:25-1:35, I believe. People are thinking that is faking his times to make himself look good. I don't believe it, but I want to see some solves to believe it.


you will see the solves. i promise to find some way to get them here by sunday night



> There is a lot of evidence that he is at least exaggerating how fast he is.
> 1. Having a comp average that it 35 seconds slower than what you claim to be.
> 2. Claiming to use a different method that you are slower at in comp.
> 3. Getting 10 seconds faster in the space of 2 days.
> ...


when you put it like that, it does look sus. but i promise video by sunday


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 16, 2022)

How do we know that they won't be set scrambles? I personally don't have an opinion on whether the solves are faked (it's getting harder and harder to tell), but we should watch out for this. I doubt gsingh would do that but then again I don't know what he's already done (if anything).


----------



## gsingh (Apr 16, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> How do we know that they won't be set scrambles? I personally don't have an opinion on whether the solves are faked (it's getting harder and harder to tell), but we should watch out for this. I doubt gsingh would do that but then again I don't know what he's already done (if anything).


set scrambles for 5x5? i really dont think i can memorize hundreds of moves 5 times just to fake solves


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 16, 2022)

gsingh said:


> set scrambles for 5x5? i really dont think i can memorize hundreds of moves 5 times just to fake solves











Megaminx WB Single - Ethan Davis







www.speedsolving.com





It would be harder for a 5x5 ao5 but it _can_ be done. I don't think you did that though.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 16, 2022)

gsingh said:


> set scrambles for 5x5? i really dont think i can memorize hundreds of moves 5 times just to fake solves


As I said, I doubt you would do that, was just being cautious. Looking forward to seeing those solves tomorrow (if you can get them out by then).
Imagine he pulls off a rickroll though


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 17, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Imagine he pulls off a rickroll though


he will


----------



## Timona (Apr 17, 2022)

Today is Sunday.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm assuming @gsingh is probably in a timezone that is earlier than mine, but it's 17:53 here. If there's an issue, let us know, if not, then I'll just wait.


----------



## Timona (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm genuinely rooting for you, pls don't let us down


----------



## Garf (Apr 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> I'm genuinely rooting for you, pls don't let us down


Yeah, come on, man. Let's do it!


----------



## Timona (Apr 17, 2022)

And what do you know, its already Monday in Australia.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 18, 2022)

In california, it is 5:08 AM and we are waiting for the solves.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 18, 2022)

It's Sunday. 

"Oh I forgot it was Sunday I'll post it by next millenium sorry"


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 18, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> It's Sunday.
> 
> "Oh I forgot it was Sunday I'll post it by next millenium sorry"


It's gonna be a lot longer than a millennium.


----------



## hyn (Apr 18, 2022)

12 hours until Tuesday in australia


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 18, 2022)

Dude just send the link of the file in the drive. It's really not a hard thing. Click on the search bar. Ctrl A, then Ctrl C, then come back here and Ctrl V.
Edit:
Wait did his times already got deleted from the forums competitions?



gsingh said:


> i think im sub 9 on 3x3 now
> 8.97 ao500
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-26 (solving from 54044-11-16 10:33:20 to 54091-10-28 18:00:00)
> avg of 500: 8.97
> ...


Also I've just been looking through this AO500 his posted where he claims to be sub-9. If he commented on the great 7 second average, why doesn't he talk about the sub-5.5 average of 14 solves he got here?
AND it's all continuous. I don't think a sub-9 cuber (or so he claims) can get 14 solves in a row that are all sub-6, and also 3 sub-5s and 1 sub-4.

Even people like Max or Tymon couldn't pull out these solves without getting at least one 6 second solve in an AO14.

168. (5.70) L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 L2 U' B2 D' B L' R U F' D L @54072-07-07 16:33:20
169. (3.97) R2 B R2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 U R2 B' F' L' F' D L' F2 @54072-07-07 23:30:00
170. 5.87 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 U' L2 U' R B L R D B D2 @54072-08-23 23:33:20
171. (5.32) D2 F2 L U' R' F' B R U F2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R2 L U2 @54072-08-24 18:10:00
172. (5.55) F2 U D2 R F2 R' D2 R D2 U2 R F2 R2 B L D' F2 R F' U @54072-08-25 18:53:20
173. 5.91 F' R2 F2 L' D B' L F2 R B' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B D2 B' U2 @54072-08-26 08:46:40
174. (4.68) D' F U' R' L D' F R' B D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 D2 @54072-08-26 19:53:20
175. (5.69) L' U' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' U' B' R' D2 U2 R' B' @54072-08-27 21:10:00
176. (4.43) F R' F2 D' R U R2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 @54072-08-29 04:00:00
177. (5.08) D2 B2 D R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U L' F' U2 B' D' L2 B' U2 B R @54072-08-31 21:33:20
178. (5.15) B L' U' D' F B' L F2 U' F2 D R2 U' F2 B2 U B2 R2 D' R D' @54072-09-02 15:13:20
179. (4.82) B2 R U2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 L F2 L' B2 F' U' L D F R F L F' @54072-09-03 02:36:40
180. 5.88 D' B2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U' F U2 L B R' B' F' L' B2 L2 @54072-09-04 23:03:20
181. (5.71) L' B D2 R2 B R2 F U2 B D2 L2 U2 D' F2 L' D2 F R D R2 @54072-09-05 16:00:00


----------



## Timona (Apr 18, 2022)

Alright, I'm not rooting for him anymore, that's just ridiculous.



Imsoosm said:


> Also I've just been looking through this AO500 his posted where he claims to be sub-9. If he commented on the great 7 second average, why doesn't he talk about the sub-5.5 average of 14 solves he got here?
> AND it's all continuous. I don't think a sub-9 cuber (or so he claims) can get 14 solves in a row that are all sub-6, and also 3 sub-5s and 1 sub-4.
> 
> Even people like Max or Tymon couldn't pull out these solves without getting at least one 6 second solve in an AO14.
> ...


Even, look at the solve times, like he practices a solve, makes sure he can sub10 it and then add it to the a0500, one solve per day


----------



## hyn (Apr 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Also I've just been looking through this AO500 his posted where he claims to be sub-9. If he commented on the great 7 second average, why doesn't he talk about the sub-5.5 average of 14 solves he got here?
> AND it's all continuous. I don't think a sub-9 cuber (or so he claims) can get 14 solves in a row that are all sub-6, and also 3 sub-5s and 1 sub-4.
> 
> Even people like Max or Tymon couldn't pull out these solves without getting at least one 6 second solve in an AO14.
> ...


(solving from 54044-11-16 10:33:20 to 54091-10-28 18:00:00)
what does the 54044-11-16 mean?


----------



## Timona (Apr 18, 2022)

Ida about the first 5 digits but the stuff that follows is the date and time, 16 November, and the time


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 18, 2022)

Ooh yeah that's very sus, weird I didn't spot that before. It's either downsolving each scramble or cherry picking good times and deleting worse ones.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 18, 2022)

I feel like there is some genuine skill behind it, but it's certainly exaggerated. Progress comes with time and practice, not lying. It will only hurt you in the long run.


----------



## bulkocuber (Apr 18, 2022)

Ok, now everybody let's stop posting on this thread. We all understood that he's been faking his times, but if we continue writing here, we're just giving him the attention he wants.


----------



## Garf (Apr 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I also tried the scrambles for the sub-5 solves and the sub-4 solve, and I couldn't find any solution that can be done in a very short time. I have an ok average tps of around 5-7 (7 when I look-ahead really well), and I mean, the F2L pairs were all bad, crosses were not easy, so....


IS he color neutral? It is weird that he trying to lie, but I am also trying to think of ways that might just possibly explain why his average during that set.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 18, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> IS he color neutral? It is weird that he trying to lie, but I am also trying to think of ways that might just possibly explain why his average during that set.


There is no amount of luck that lets someone who averages 9 get a low 5 ao12


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Whatever time zone he is in, it is definitely past Sunday already (unless he lives on the islands in the Pacific)


Just for reference, his WCA profile says he lives in the U.S.


----------



## Garf (Apr 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Just for reference, his WCA profile says he lives in the U.S.


Probably Pacific Time Zone, as most of his comps are in California.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 19, 2022)

Alright Guys,

I'm very sorry for faking my 5x5 times.
I am sub 9 on 3x3, I can prove that if you guys want me to, no excuses this time.
I average 1:10 on 5x5.
I think the reason i started faking 5x5 is when I got a very good solve in the weekly comp, a 1:02 or something like that, i kept on feeling that i could have been a sub-1 if i hadn't gotten a bad Pll. So I edited the solve to be a 59, and made the average a 1:05.
I felt really bad about it, and i didn't plan on doing it again. I was going to delete it, but then people noticed. I felt that everyone would hate me if I said it was fake.( They would have a good reason, but still, no one wants to be hated.) So I kept on going, and every time I faked a solve I felt bad and wanted to admit faking solves but was too scared to do so. Every time I put this off it made me feel even worse.
So I'm sorry, I know i don't deserve it but I hope you guys forgive me.
I am especially sorry to people who believed my times and defended me, like @Timona and @TheEpicCuber .
Also @Imsoosm the reason the dates make it look like there is a huge time gap between each solve it because the solves have been imported from speedcubestats, a timer I used for a while, so those dates don't mean anything, they are just numbers.
As for the sub 6 avg the only explanation I can think of is that either they are 2x2 solves mixed in on accident or that my friends got their hands on my computer at some point.
@Mike Hughey , could you please delete my 5x5 times for the weekly comp?

Ill try to post the OH average soon. I'll try for this week but no promises.

Again, I'm, sorry for all of this. I know it will be hard but I hope you guys forgive me.
I promise to only post legitimate solves from now on.
I will delete this thread and make a new progression thread with zero cheating.

P.S does anyone have good algs for all 4 awkward shapes Oll's and the Nb Perm? Mine are really bad.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 19, 2022)

Even though you lied, I still believe that you are very good at your events and I'm sure that a lot of this community including me will forgive you.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Even though you lied, I still believe that you are very good at your events and I'm sure that a lot of this community including me will forgive you.


Thank you.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Alright Guys,
> 
> I'm very sorry for faking my 5x5 times.
> I am sub 9 on 3x3, I can prove that if you guys want me to, no excuses this time.
> ...


Nb perm can use r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F'.

also don't lie about the times anymore, we'll forgive you!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 1, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Nb perm can use r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F'.
> 
> also don't lie about the times anymore, we'll forgive you!


we already told him NOT to fake and he still faking wtf my god


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 1, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> we already told him NOT to fake and he still faking wtf my god


He's not faking solves, @nigelthecuber 
@gsingh , I believe you


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 1, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> He's not faking solves, @nigelthecuber
> @gsingh , I believe you


He used easy scrambles on cstimer and still got a 9.31 average even though he claims to average like 7 secs

EVIDENCE


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 1, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> He used easy scrambles on cstimer and still got a 9.31 average even though he claims to average like 7 secs
> 
> EVIDENCE


He has bad nerves solving infront of people, which is what the camera and comp nerves come from. @gsingh could maybe solve at school to help the nerves of solving in front of people


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 1, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> He has bad nerves solving infront of people, which is what the camera and comp nerves come from. @gsingh could maybe solve at school to help the nerves of solving in front of people


Can't take 3 secs off your average lmao


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 1, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Can't take 3 secs off your average lmao


It did to me in my comp

First round average: 12.83
Second round average: 15.84

It can happen


Luke O. Brannon - United States WCA profile​

EventRound#BestAverageCitizen ofSolves 3x3x3 CubeSecond round3711.0115.84United States17.8617.0611.0115.3315.14First round2010.7512.83United States12.1213.6814.8812.6910.75


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 1, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> He has bad nerves solving infront of people, which is what the camera and comp nerves come from. @gsingh could maybe solve at school to help the nerves of solving in front of people


5 seconds off his average because of *nerves*? 5 seconds is a lot of time. That's like Tymon or Max getting an 8 average when they average sub-6.

Also, you have to keep in mind that he faked before, which instantly lowers his trustworthiness by a lot.



Luke Solves Cubes said:


> It did to me in my comp
> 
> First round average: 12.83
> Second round average: 15.84
> ...


Don't you average like 14? That would be 1 second off your average, and the 12 average would be 2 off your average, that's not that much.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> 5 seconds off his average because of *nerves*? 5 seconds is a lot of time. That's like Tymon or Max getting an 8 average when they average sub-6.
> 
> Also, you have to keep in mind that he faked before, which instantly lowers his trustworthiness by a lot.
> 
> ...


I do like 400 solves before my comp solves so I average good in comp.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 1, 2022)

We shouldn't think about it in terms of seconds, it should be a percentage of normal average.
Gsingh averages 7, and on camera he got a 9.25 average. That's an increase of _32%_.
Whereas with luke, let's say you average 13, getting a 15 average is only a 15% increase.
I still remain neutral, but there is increasingly more reason to believe otherwise. Also, this is the old thread in case you forgot but I don't think you did.

I average 11.5 ish, and the worst averages I get are ~12 - 12.5, even on camera (13.5% increase), and at my first comp, I averaged 12.5 and got a 14.1 average (13% increase).
30+% is a LOT, especially if you average low 7s.


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 1, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Gsingh averages 7, and on camera he got a 9.25 average. That's an increase of _32%_.


Because that was with easy cross scrambles, his actual average is likely over 10. That's about a 45% increase. Bottom line is, all the evidence points to him faking solves. Maybe he isn't, but there is no reason whatsoever to think otherwise.


----------

